#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Сознание

## Нико

Вот, если кому интересно, из книги Джеффри Хопкинса Meditation on Emptiness.

Источники: 
Ye-shay-gyel-tsen's Clear Explanation of the Modes of Minds and Mental Factors.
Lati Rinpoche's oral teachings.

Второе подразделение вещей, или непостоянные феномены, -- это сознание, которое определяют как нечто ясное и познающее. Сознание делится на два вида:

1) ум, chitta, sems
2) ментальный фактор, chaitta, sems byung

Умы

Ум -- это то, что познаёт объект просто в его целостности, в то время как ментальный фактор -- это познающий субъект, который, на основе наблюдения объекта, вовлекается в объект с точки зрения других его качеств, таких как функции и пр. Умы и ментальные факторы различаются между собой, хотя имеют единую суть. Далее цитата из Абхидрахмакоши Васубандху, где перечисляются пять их сходных качеств.

Существует всего шесть видов ума. -- Зрительное сознание, сознание слуха, обонятельное сознание, вкусовое сознание, осязательное созание и ментальное сознание (manovijnana, yid kyi rnam par shes pa). 

Ментальное сознание -- это индивидуальный познающий субъект, зависящий от "умственного чувства", т.е. от предшествующего момента сознания, и потому чего-то нематериального, и наблюдающий феномены.

Примерно так пока. Лень всё переводить.

----------

Владимир Симаков (11.07.2012), Кунсанг (11.07.2012), Сергей Хос (12.07.2012), Федор Ф (11.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> Примерно так пока. Лень всё переводить.


А вот что пишет Геше Джампа Тинлей:


> Вот три характеристики ума:
> 
> сущность ума не имеет формы;
> относительная природа ума есть ясность;
> ум обладает функцией познания.
> Каждая из этих трех характеристик устраняет некоторое заблуждение, касающееся ума.
> 
> Геше Джампа Тинлей
> УМ И ПУСТОТА


И дальше подробненько всё это объясняется... :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

"Ум это лист
Разум - карандаш с рукой
Сознание это рисунок

Когда нет руки
Карандашь не рисует
А лист чист"
//
"Ум это фото плёнка,
Сознание это проявляющий свет,
Разум это фотография

Когда свет сознания ярок и чист,
Плёнка засвечивается,
Фотография чиста" 

Что касается видов ума, вот что говорит Будда:

Самьютта Никая. Книга со стихами. I. 1.6 Пробуждение. 
6(6) Бодрствование.
В Саваттхи. Находясь на одной стороне, этот дева прочитал этот стих в присутствии Благословенного:

9.
"Как много спящих когда другие пробуждены?
Как много пробуждённых когда другие спят?
Сколькими запылён?
Сколькими отчищен?"

[Благословенный:]
10.
"Пятеро спят когда один пробуждён;
Пятеро пробуждены когда один спит.
Пятью запылён,
Пятью отчищен."

----------

Игорь Ю (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А вот что пишет Геше Джампа Тинлей:И дальше подробненько всё это объясняется...


Не говорите. )))))

----------

Legba (12.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> "Ум это лист
> Разум - карандаш с рукой
> Сознание это рисунок
> 
> Когда нет руки
> Карандашь не рисует
> А лист чист"
> //
> "Ум это фото плёнка,
> ...


А можно без лирики? КарандаШ.

----------

Алексей Каверин (10.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> А можно без лирики? КарандаШ.


ой, прошу прощения, 1 раз всеже правельно написал.

Вместо лирики можно цифрами.

0 ум
1 *раз*ум
Между ними со-знание

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> ой, прошу прощения, 1 раз всеже правельно написал.
> 
> Вместо лирики можно цифрами.
> 
> 0 ум
> 1 *раз*ум
> Между ними со-знание


Мудро.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Мудро.


Дополню.

со-знание
совместное-знание
обоюдное-знание
взаимное-знание
...

Сознание рождается в разнице потенциалов. Между холодом/теплом, добром/злом, сдвижением/стабильностью, пустотой/формой, постоянством/эфимерностью, ниббаной/самсарой...

Будда сказал:
Ниббана сутта: Полное Освобождение III
Уд 8.3
Затем, осознав значимость этого, Благословенный произнёс:

«Монахи, есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное. Если бы не было этого не рождённого, неустановленного, несотворённого, не сконструированного - то не было бы возможности освободиться от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного. Но именно потому, что есть не рождённое, неустановленное, несотворённое, не сконструированное - можно распознать освобождение от рождённого, установленного, сотворённого, сконструированного».

----------


## Нико

Да Вы поэт.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Да Вы поэт.


Я просто практикую Дхамму.

352
У него нет желаний, он свободен от привязанностей, искусен в словах и в их объяснении; он знает порядок букв (какие идут прежде и какие потом); его называют великим мудрецом и великим человеком. Это его тело - последнее.

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Можно укрощать ум, а можно выйти за пределы ума.Не знаю что лучше...

----------


## Won Soeng

> Можно укрощать ум, а можно выйти за пределы ума.Не знаю что лучше...


Чтобы выйти за пределы ума, нужно укротить этот ум. Укрощать ум следует лишь для выхода за его пределы.
Лучший способ выхода за пределы ума это поиск того, что (кто) может за пределы ума выйти. Одновременно это и лучший способ укрощения ума.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Чтобы выйти за пределы ума, нужно укротить этот ум. Укрощать ум следует лишь для выхода за его пределы.


Да согласен, с коня на скаку не слезают.
Ну можно ещё его укртатить для сиддхов, для фигурного катания на льду так сказать... 

Дело хозяйское

----------


## Владимир Симаков

ум хорош на рынке,но совершенно излишен в духовной жизни

----------


## Джыш

> ум хорош на рынке,но совершенно излишен в духовной жизни


А что не излишне в духовной жизни?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> ум хорош на рынке,но совершенно излишен в духовной жизни


Вы говорите о разуме, разум - лишний в духовной жизни
Ум(чистый от разума) - не-обходим

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Примерно так пока.


Когда утихнет [сансарическое] волнение ума и его факторов, из сердечных глубин  восстанет изначальная мудрость ясного света природы ума . Медитативное освоение  этого называется путем просветления . Старайся выполнять эту пракутику непрерывно. День и ночь, избегая сонливости и лени, просто пребывай в этом состоянии . Как сказано в Пяти стадиях :[28]

      Все умопостроения , [созданные] умом и его факторами
      В момент своего полного успокоения
     Становятся  неконцептуальной , без центра и переферии
     Изначальной мудростью ясного света.


Здесь «ум» (sems, citta) –– это ложная концептуализация , являющаяся основой  (опорой) [возникновения] Трех миров [сансары] и последующий анализ , выражающий  [эти концептуальные категории словесно-понятийно]. Поскольку все это есть загрязнения, омрачающие таковость , полностью успокоив этот [размышляющий ум] вступим в неконцептуальную изначальную мудрость . В Разделении двух истин сказано:

	Ум и ментальные факторы есть концептуализация (концептуальное порождение)
	Категорий, [приписываемых объектам] трех миров [сансары].

Итак, ум [в вышеозначенном смысле] есть первичное обозначение объекта восприятия (в первый момент узнавания) в привычных ментальных образах . [Например,] «Вот лотос утпала» –– такое сознание ума  возникает немедленно в первый момент [восприятия]. Затем, производя дальнейшее концептуальное схватывание различных характеристик воспринимаемого объекта, мы производим аналитическую детализацию содержимого ума . Здесь возникают такие представления, как: «Этот лотос имеет голубой цвет и округлую форму. У него есть тычинки [29] и пестик». В Различении срединности и крайностей говорится:

	Видеть объект  как «это» –– [работа] сознания ;
	Различение деталей –– [деятельность] ментальных факторов.

Сокровищнице абидармы сказано:

	Концептуальное [схватывание] и аналитическое [различение] бывают тонким и грубым.

Все, кто склоняется к такому концептуальному схватыванию и аналитическому различению, побуждаемые к этому кармическими следами-привычками своего ума и ментальными факторами, закрывают себе [возможность к достижению] пробуждения (состояния будды) . В Мадхьямакааватаре сказано:

     Полным сжиганием сухих веток (сухостоя) всего познаваемого 
     [Обретается] покой , дхармакайя всех Победителей.
     С этого момента нет возникновения, а значит и прекращения.
     Когда [обыденный] ум (sems) прекращен, этим осуществляется реализация  Тела [просветления] .

Когда изначальная мудрость самоосознавания  оказывается уловлена в сети вредоносных аффектов (клеш) по причине вводящего в заблуждение двойственного восприятия , это называется «[сансарический] ум»; тогда мы оказываемся скованы неблагоприятными ментальными факторами  концептуализации (дискурсивности) и анализа (vitarka-vicara). [30] Освобождение из этого [плена] называется достижением состояния будды, поскольку объект постижения  тогда оказывается свободен  от субъект-объектного схватывания концептуальности и анализа . В Хвале ваджрному уму сказано:

    Когда мы уловлены в сети клеш,
    Это и есть то, что называют «ум».
    Освобождение от клеш 
    Именуют пробуждением (состоянием будды).

В Украшении высших постижений (Абхисамаяаламкара) говорится:

    Драгоценнейшее [достояние] живых существ –– ум... 

Состояние будды называют «великий ум»  или «великая изначальная мудрость» . А в Сутре, являющей (перечисляющей?) благие качества говорится:

    Ум обычных живых существ  –– дискурсивные мысли (рассудочное мышление) 
    Ум Будды  –– великая изначальная мудрость .
    Это подобно золоту, извлекаемому из горы [вместе с рудой]:
    Загрязненное, оно может быть очищено.

В учениях Мантраяны говорится, что «великий ум» и «великие клеши»  есть сама изначальная мудрость, видящая вещи в их таковости  (как они есть на самом деле). А [существа], ослепленные (ldongs pa) катарактой (rab rib) бессознательности (mi shes), [31] чей ум одержим непрекращающимся желанием - они пребывают в заблуждениях (rmongs pa). Однако во время равновесного созерцания объекты хоть и являются в сфере сенсорного восприятия , однако их концептуализация и анализ  прекращаются, как говорится в писаниях Винаи:

       Монахи, в период пребывания в дхьяне движения ума ослабевают по причине обретения медитативного равновесия, однако объекты [восприятия] продолжают появляться в сфере сознаний органов чувств. Но теперь они подобны отражениям на гладкой водной поверхности спокойного водоема.

В трактате О достоверных источниках познания  говорится:

     Когда [твоя] внутренняя собственная природа  пребывает в неподвижности 
     Видимые формы [все равно] возникают в сфере сознания зрительного восприятия.

Тем не менее, в самих органах чувств концептуализации являющихся объектов  не происходит. В том же тексте говорится:

     Сознание органов чувств не является сансарным . Так проповедано.

Коротко говоря, субъект-объектное схватывание и анализ именуют «умом [32] и ментальными факторами». Когда субъект-объектное схватывание и анализ успокоены, постижение объекта  есть изначальная мудрость . В Шримала-сутре говорится:

Когда имеется субъект-объектное схватывание, такое концептуальное распознавание объекта  есть сансарический ум. Когда же субъект-объектное схватывание отсутствует, такое постижение истины (= прямое восприятие)  есть изначальная мудрость освобождения.

_Лонгченпа_

----------

Владимир Симаков (12.07.2012), Джыш (12.07.2012), Михаил_ (18.10.2017)

----------


## Сергей Хос

...трое врат покрыты  тремя видами страдания , и в силу  концептуализации одно за другим  возникают чередой заблуждения  и переживания [личного опыта] .
Как же [происходит это] возникновение? Объекты шести сфер восприятия  проявляются  в сознаниях  через соответствующие им врата шести органов чувств . Благодаря [субъектному] схватыванию  этих объектов в потоке сознания  возникает пристрастное  [отношение к ним, которое бывает] трех видов: как к [приносящим] либо наслаждение, либо боль, либо как к безразличным . Эти [147] индивидуально возникающие в восприятии феномены — форма и прочие аспекты [воспринимаемого] — есть сознание . Возникающее в первый момент грубое  осознавание  воспринимаемого объекта в аспекте его общего [родового] признака  есть [«базовый»] ум . Когда же начинается детальное рассмотрение подробностей [воспринятого], возникает поток ментальных факторов , включающий в себя какую-либо из трех [клеш]: пристрастие, отвращение или омраченность ; это называется «мышление» . В отношении этого в Уровнях бодхисаттв говорится:

Итак, [чистое] восприятие явлений  — сознание . Первый момент концептуального [схватывания] — ум . Последующий детальный анализ, сопровождаемый возникновением ментальных фактров — это «мышление» (функциональный ум). Все три  действуют совместно  и по своей сути пребывают во взаимопроникновении .
Далее, ум всегда существует в сопровождении сходных с ним   ментальных факторов ; они постоянно сопровождают ум подобно верным спутникам. [Таким образом,] содержание ума , как находящееся во взаимопроникновении с умом, постоянно сосуществуют (сочетаются) [148] с ним в качестве его непременных спутников.

При осознавании объекта  в первый момент он постигается в аспекте своих общих [признаков], или своей «сущности» ; соответствующий этому фактор распознавания (метального образа)  есть ум (санскр. citta, тиб. sems). Затем, посредством распознавания  отдельных индивидуальных аспектов, [вступает в действие] то, что называют ментальными факторами , и [все объекты восприятия получают] индивидуальные словесные обозначения. Иного понимания того, что такое постигаемый [в процессе восприятия] объект (yul rig) и [его] анализирование , фактически, не существует. В Драгоценной гирлянде говорится:

Если спросить, что такое объекты, предстающие уму, [ответим:]
Они суть условные словесные обозначения.
В отсутствии ментальных факторов  ум (sems) не возникает.
[Поэтому] следует считать их совозникающими.

На уровне Татхагаты, естественно пребывающего в полностью неконцептуальном состоянии [ума], существует индивидуальное различение являющихся объектов  посредством первичного распознавания , но ум, ментальные факторы и сознание при этом отсутствуют. Причина в том, что здесь нет двойственного схватывания явлений ; сознание , схватывающее объект фиксации (восприятия)  [отсутствует]. В Хвале ваджрному уму говорится:

Живые существа, обладающие умом, мышлением и сознанием (соотв.: sems, yid, rnam par shes) [149]
Имеют привычку  двойственного восприятия , что ведет к концептуализации,
Поскольку у них отсутствует неконцептуальная изначальная мудрость.
Разум , видящий реальность (истину) — это совершенная изначальная мудрость.

В Сутре горы драгоценностей говорится:

[У того, кто] полностью устранил ум, мышление и сознание, пребывание в самадхи не прекращается. Это тайна сердечного ума  Татхагаты, недоступная обычным помышлениям.

Таким образом, когда форма, звук и прочие аспекты [феноменов] проявляются как внешние [объекты] и осознаются  соответствующей  познавательной способностью (разумом) , это называют сознанием . Cознанием (rnam par shes) это называется еще и потому, что возникающая [таким образом] познавательная способность  соответствует аспектам (rnam pa) [своих] объектов восприятия. Фактор первичного распознавания , который в первый момент узнавания объекта восприятия  обозначает его как «это» , называют умом (sems). Анализ специфики  этих [так обозначенных объектов], непрерывно возникающий в связи с [распознаванием] называют мышлением  (функциональным умом, yid).
Объекты, появляющиеся в отдельных вратах [восприятия] мгновенно  подвергаются анализу со стороны оценивающего сознания . [150] Если объект распознается  как приятный, возникает вожделение, если как неприятный (болезненный) — отвращение (агрессия). Если объект не вызывает ни радости, ни боли, тем не менее остается распознавание его в качестве [некоего определенного] «этого», что представляет собой омраченность . Примеры: привлекательная женщина; враг, который уже некогда нападал на нас; стена, вода, проезжий тракт, дерево, обычный человек, не вызывающий ни радости, ни сожаления. В Писаниях Винаи говорится:

Если мы видим привлекательного человека, возникает вожделение.
Если опасного — в нашем уме проявляется агрессия.
По отношению к безразличным возникает омраченность.
В любом случае врата органов чувств необходимо держать под контролем.

_Лонгченпа_

----------

Владимир Симаков (12.07.2012), Михаил_ (18.10.2017), Федор Ф (12.07.2012)

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Сейчас я испытываю благодарность всему сущему,мне кажется таким должно быть состояние буддиста.

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Истина это то, что понятно без слов

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Истина это то что присутствует всех феноменах
Как ДНК - присутствует в каждой клетке

Если то что Вы познали можно увидеть во всём - это оно, это Дхамма

----------


## Нико

> Истина это то что присутствует всех феноменах
> Как ДНК - присутствует в каждой клетке
> 
> Если то что Вы познали можно увидеть во всём - это оно, это Дхамма


Это Вы про пустоту?

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Вот, если кому интересно, из книги Джеффри Хопкинса Meditation on Emptiness.
> 
> Источники: 
> Ye-shay-gyel-tsen's Clear Explanation of the Modes of Minds and Mental Factors.
> Lati Rinpoche's oral teachings.
> 
> Второе подразделение вещей, или непостоянные феномены, -- это сознание, которое определяют как нечто ясное и познающее. Сознание делится на два вида:
> 
> 1) ум, chitta, sems
> ...


Частный случай ума- зрение. Что оно познает, образ, или то, что за образом?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это Вы про пустоту?


Да, про неё и про то как она себя проявлят, каким образом и тд. Ибо пустота не есть нигилизм.

Пуста имеет такие качества как:
-Бесконечность
-Чистота
-Единство

Слова которые в принципе являются синонимами и только пустота имеет эти качества. Нужно найти эти качества во внешних феноменах и во внутренних феноменах, а потом прибывать с ними.
Во всяком случае у меня нету в этом сомнений, ибо будучи внимательным можно от любого объекта или феномена развернуть всю Дхамму.

----------


## Нико

> Пуста имеет такие качества как:
> -Бесконечность
> -Чистота
> -Единство


Пустота -- это просто отрицание. Неутверждающее. Не наделяйте её никакими качествами. А то это превратится в крайность этернализма.

----------


## Aion

> Пустота -- это просто отрицание. Неутверждающее. Не наделяйте её никакими качествами. А то это превратится в крайность этернализма.


А чем просто отрицание отличается от нигилизма?

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Нужно найти эти качества во внешних феноменах и во внутренних феноменах, а потом прибывать с ними.


Алексей, если вы хотите становится тхервадинским монахом, вы должны помнить, что доктрина шуньяты отсутствует в буддизме нашей традиции.

----------

Raudex (16.07.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Алексей, если вы хотите становится тхервадинским монахом, вы должны помнить, что доктрина шуньяты отсутствует в буддизме нашей традиции.


Этого не может быть. У тхеравадинов должна быть эта мудрость, иначе как они освобождаются от сансары? Упор на шаматху и випашьяну должен быть. Випашьяна это мудрость понимания пустоты. Терминология может немного отличается но суть не должна.

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> если вы хотите становится тхервадинским монахом, вы должны помнить, что доктрина шуньяты отсутствует в буддизме нашей традиции.


Бхугхага, ололо.

----------

Echo (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Я немного не корректно выразился.
Пустотность понимается немного иным образом, нежели в Махаяне, если я ничего не путаю. 
Хотя сколько раз зарекался, не спавши ничего не форум не писать  :Big Grin: 

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn121.htm

Простите, короче дуру грешную  :Cry:

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.07.2012), Денис Евгеньев (16.07.2012), Сергей Хос (16.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Пустота -- это просто отрицание.


В Гелуг )))))

----------

Aion (16.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (16.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Пустота -- это просто отрицание. Неутверждающее. Не наделяйте её никакими качествами. А то это превратится в крайность этернализма.


Отсутствие у неё качеств это аспект её чистоты.

Но также она бесконечна и едина потому что
- бесконечно лишь то чего никогда небыло
- бесконечное значит единственное что "есть", тоесть нету второго которое бы ограничивало бы его своим присутствием, оно ОДНО, Единственно, Едино в себе, целостно, абсолютно взаимосвязанно...

Если так подумать то "пустота" тоже является своего рода обозначением качества чистоты. Я бы больше это назвал Бесконечно Единой Чистотой





> Алексей, если вы хотите становится тхервадинским монахом, вы должны помнить, что доктрина шуньяты отсутствует в буддизме нашей традиции.


Я не знаю к какой традиции это относится, знаю лишь то что это никому не принадлежит, даже Буддизму
Буддизм это путь, это не доктрина.

----------

Кузьмич (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Алексей, если вы хотите становится тхервадинским монахом, вы должны помнить, что доктрина шуньяты отсутствует в буддизме нашей традиции.


????????????

----------


## Raudex

> Бхугхага, ололо.


А Вы зря паясничаете, в Каноне Suñña всегда полностью по смыслу соответствует слову Аnattā (если конечно не использовано в буквальном житейском смысле типа "пустой дом")

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Федор Ф (17.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Если так подумать то "пустота" тоже является своего рода обозначением качества чистоты. Я бы больше это назвал Бесконечно Единой Чистотой


Согласна.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> А Вы зря паясничаете, в Каноне Suñña всегда полностью по смыслу соответствует слову Аnattā (если конечно не использовано в буквальном житейском смысле типа "пустой дом")


Ну так оно и есть. Шунья - бессамостность - пустота.

----------


## Raudex

> Ну так оно и есть. Шунья - бессамостность - пустота.


*Нет*, общеизвестно что здесь между нашими школами есть разница в понимании, но я готов обсуждать эту тему, только если вы мне предоставите детальное и авторитетное описание Шуньяты, так как оно понимается у вас. В противном случае всё снова сведётся к дурацкой перепалке типа "а вы не знаете ничего фа-фа-фа". И лучше в отдельной теме в нейтральном разделе.

----------


## Нико

> *Нет*, общеизвестно что здесь между нашими школами есть разница в понимании, но я готов обсуждать эту тему, только если вы мне предоставите детальное и авторитетное описание Шуньяты, так как оно понимается у вас. В противном случае всё снова сведётся к дурацкой перепалке типа "а вы не знаете ничего фа-фа-фа". И лучше в отдельной теме в нейтральном разделе.


Вы ж сами сказали, что шунья соответствует "анатте". Что тогда "анатта"?

----------


## Нико

Ну, понимание шуньяты действительно разнится в традициях буддизма. Просто я всегда думала, что само это понятие есть везде, включая Тхераваду.

----------


## Raudex

> Ну, понимание шуньяты действительно разнится в традициях буддизма. Просто я всегда думала, что само это понятие есть везде, включая Тхераваду.


http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Glossary/anatta.htm

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Кстати, было бы очень интересно узнать о критических расхождениях понимания пустоты в разных традициях. 
Может отдельный тред поднять? Или уже было обсуждение?

----------


## Raudex

обсуждали много раз, тут например

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> обсуждали много раз, тут например


Тут даже не упоминается инопустота (пустота от другого).  :Cool:

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Тут даже не упоминается инопустота (пустота от другого).


от какого?

----------


## Нико

> от какого?


Другой такой есть один. Вы не знаете разве?

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Кстати, было бы очень интересно узнать о критических расхождениях понимания пустоты в разных традициях. 
> Может отдельный тред поднять? Или уже было обсуждение?


У Лонгченпы, кстати, есть такая классификация пустоты, не по двум, как обычно, а по трем категориям, какой я больше нигде не встречал:

...пустотность классифицируется трояким образом: как (А) пустота-от-себя , (Б) пустота-от-иного  и (В) пустота-от-обоих .
(А) Пустота-от-себя: [видимое] не существует, но является, подобно отражению луны в воде, не имея при этом (1) собственного признака . Нет фактора различения себя и иного, однако в силу непрекращающегося спонтанного проявления [феноменов] возникают (2) обозначения , пустые от собственной сути  Таковы два [вида пустоты-от-себя: пустота собственного признака и пустота обозначения].
(Б) Пустота-от-иного: пустота [как отсутствие] неприсущего   и пустота  от наименований (категорий) .
(В) *Пустота-от-обоих*: [169] пустота категорий  и пустота словесных обозначений от собственных [присущих им] признаков  . *Это ясный свет дхарматы ума  природа Сугатагарбхи . [Ее] сущность пуста от всех возможных несовершенств , но обладает сущностными характеристиками всех благих качеств  [просветленной природы будды].* С точки же зрения чистоты собственной сущности  она за пределами  порока и добродетели , утверждения и отрицания .

Различные загрязненные дхармы обманчивых проявлений, [подобные] красным и белым [цветовым пятнам в восприятии больного], возникают [на основе] концептуального [мышления] и восьми сознаний, не имеющих абсолютной природы . Поэтому их собственная сущность есть пустота, а различные категории  [объектов, такие как] «колонна» или «сосуд», имеют фактор пустотности и обманчивой [видимости]. С точки же зрения чистоты собственной сущности они за пределами пороков и добродетелей, утверждений и отрицаний .
Пути также пусты от собственной сущности и имеют аспекты совершенств и недостатков. С точки же зрения чистоты собственной сущности они за пределами пороков и добродетелей, утверждений и отрицаний.
[170] В момент [достижения] абсолютной чистоты все вредоносные несовершенства вместе с кармическими следами полностью опустошаются (превращаются в пустоту). *Но все возможные качества [дхарма]дхату, абсолютные проявления [природы будды], — они не пусты.* С точки же зрения чистоты их собственной сущности они за пределами пороков и добродетелей, утверждений и отрицаний.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Дубинин (16.07.2012), Нико (16.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Всё-таки Нингма так отличается от традиционной прасангики.

----------

Сергей Хос (16.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> в Каноне Suñña всегда полностью по смыслу соответствует слову Аnattā (если конечно не использовано в буквальном житейском смысле типа "пустой дом")


Вот http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...than.html#fn-1:



> He discerns that 'This mode of perception is empty of the perception of village. This mode of perception is empty of the perception of human being. There is only this non-emptiness: the singleness based on the perception of wilderness.' Thus he regards it as empty of whatever is not there. Whatever remains, he discerns as present: 'There is this.' And so this, his entry into emptiness, accords with actuality, is undistorted in meaning, & pure.
> 
> So suññamidaṃ saññāgataṃ gāmasaññāyāti pajānāti. Suññamidaṃ saññāgataṃ manussasaññāyāti pajānāti. Atthi cevidaṃ asuññataṃ yadidaṃ araññasaññaṃ paṭicca ekattanti. Iti yaṃ hi kho tattha na hoti, tena taṃ suññaṃ samanupassati. Yaṃ pana tattha [PTS Page 105] [\q 105/] avasiṭṭhaṃ hoti taṃ santamidaṃ atthīti pajānāti. Evampissa esā ānanda, yathābhuccā avipallatthā parisuddhā suññatāvakkanti bhavati.


Здесь слово suñña--в житейском смысле или в смысле анатта?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Как же всё у вас сложно... Всё гораздо проще. Я про Лонгчепу

----------


## Нико

> Как же всё у вас сложно... Всё гораздо проще. Я про Лонгчепу


Лонгченпа проще? Тогда смените традицию.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Лонгченпа проще? Тогда смените традицию.


У меня нет традиции
Я наоборот хотел сказать что то что написал Лонгчепа очень сложно, слишком сложно. И если честно я не вижу смысле в разделении на одно и другое и третье, если в итоге всё это является цельным и важно лишь в своей целостности

От себя от другого от иного... не вижу смысла, как с точки зрения практики так и с точки зрения Дхаммы.
Но если комуто это понятно и он может увидеть это, и если после этого он замолчит, то это добро. Лично я запутался.

----------


## Нико

> и если после этого он замолчит, то это добро. Лично я запутался.


Вот это честно. Лучше молчать.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вот это честно. Лучше молчать.


О Дхамме можно только молчать... Вы правы

----------


## Тензин Таши

:Smilie: 


> Вот это честно. Лучше молчать.






> На следующий день друзья разыскали Борона.
> 
> Тот оказался клириком из Монбельяра, вагантом, каких в Париже было немало, завсегдатаем Сен-Виктора. Сегодня здесь, назавтра он мог перебраться в любое неведомое место, поскольку, похоже, был занят какими-то поисками, а что искал — помалкивал. Вечно всклокоченная голова, глаза, воспаленные постоянным чтением при тусклом свете, — настоящий кладезь премудрости. Он очаровал их с самой первой встречи, происходившей, разумеется, в таверне, поскольку предлагал столь заковыристые темы, на которые их учителям понадобились бы бессчетные дни диспутов: можно ли замораживать сперму? может ли зачать проститутка? более ли зловонен пот головы, нежели пот всех остальных органов тела? краснеют ли уши от стыда? печалится ли более человек от смерти возлюбленной или же от ее замужества? должны ли благороднорожденные иметь висячие уши? ухудшается ли сумасшествие от полнолуния? Более же всего занимало Борона существование пустоты, о каковом предмете он был начитан лучше всякого другого философа.
> 
> — Пустота, — разглагольствовал Борон, напихивая рот разной снедью, — не существует, поскольку природа ее страшится. Что пустоты не существует, видно в силу философских причин, ибо существуй она, ей бы надлежало быть или субстанцией, или акциденцией. Материальной субстанцией она не является, поскольку тогда была бы телом и занимала пространство. Бестелесной субстанцией она не является, потому что тогда, подобно ангелам, она имела бы интеллект. Она не является акциденцией, поскольку акциденции существуют лишь в качестве атрибутов субстанций. Кроме того, пустота не существует в силу и физических причин. Возьмем цилиндрическую вазу…
> 
> — Но для чего, — перебивал его Баудолино, — тебе так нужно доказывать, что пустоты не существует? Далась тебе эта пустота!
> 
> — Значит, далась. Повторяю: пустота может являться средоместной, то есть быть в середине между одним и другим телом подлунного мира, или же пространной, то естъ быть вне видимого нами универса, замкнутого в огромной сфере небесных тел. В этом случае там могут обретаться, в пространной пустоте, иные миры. Но если доказуемо, что средоместной пустоты не бывает, тем более не может быть пустоты пространной…
> ...


_Умберто Эко "Баудолино"_

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012)

----------


## Aion

> от какого?


См. Таранатха "Сущность пара-шуньята-мадхьямаки (пустота от другого, жентонг).

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Не легко вам приходится практиковать с такими то объясненми и с таким количеством концептов... Но я не могу это осуждать, к каждой двери свой ключ, комуто хватает одного поворота, а комуто и трёх не хватает, приходится кавырять уймой ненужных иструментов  :Frown: 
Вообщем прошу прощения за критику. Это потому что я совсем не понимаю о чём там говорится, а самое главное зачем...

----------


## Raudex

> Здесь слово suñña--в житейском смысле или в смысле анатта?


В житейском, но описывается судя по всем suññatāupassanā, а я плохо понимаю суть этой техники. Надо VM читать.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Не легко вам приходится практиковать с такими то объясненми и с таким количеством концептов...


Ну а кому-то вообще одного устава караульной службы хватает для полного счастья.

----------

Алексей Каверин (16.07.2012), Дмитрий Аверьянов (16.07.2012), Кузьмич (18.07.2012), Нико (17.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

Чтоб софисты вроде прасангиков не заболтали своими софизмами, рекомендую тему "Происхождение из другого. Определение "другого". В ней сперва *До*, а потом и я знатно  проехались по тибетской "пустоте", получив с того массу лулзов.

Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты - это отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм и мгновенность дхарм.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Ну а кому-то вообще одного устава караульной службы хватает для полного счастья.


Они правы

Что касается желания

Лучше иметь маленький но полный желудок
Чем большой и пустой

Что касается ума

Лучше иметь маленький и пустой мочевой пузырь
Чем большой и полный

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты - это отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм и мгновенность дхарм.


Да, _«Величайшие истины — самые простые»_. Л.Н.Толстой  :Kiss: 
       ______________________________________




> Так я слышал, однажды Самый Почитаемый жил среди жителей Куру. У куруян был город Каммасадхамма. Вот там достопочтенный Ананда как-то раз подошёл к Самому Почитаемому, и, подойдя, поклонился Самому Почитаемому, и сел рядом. Когда он сел рядом, он обратился к Самому Почитаемому:
> 
> – Как удивительно, Преподобный Учитель! Изумляет, насколько глубоким является взаимозависимое возникновение, насколько глубокими являются его признаки, но, по-моему, они вполне доступны для понимания.
> 
> [Будда:]
> "Не говори так, Ананда. Так не следует говорить. Глубоко взаимозависимое возникновение, и глубоки его признаки. Но из-за непонимания, из-за неспособности понять эту Дхарму, это поколение – словно запутанный клубок пряжи, переплетённый клубок верёвок, словно спутанные стебли тростника, – оно не выходит за пределы перерождений, за пределы миров несчастья, за пределы скорби, за пределы скверных миров.
> 
> Маханидана Сутта

----------

Алексей Каверин (17.07.2012), Федор Ф (17.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Истина проста, и именно простота истины позволяет ей быть таковой и являться основой всеми и находится во всем.

Сложно то что сложенно, что комплексно, составно, сложенно из нескольких, 
Но нету нескольких, нету деления, нету раздельности
Есть одно, есть единство, есть взаимосвязь, есть гармония, есть толко равновесие

----------


## Dron

> Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты - это отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм и мгновенность дхарм.


Вантус, если вы желаете нормального и человеческого, тогда обратите внимание, что одним термином  вы называете разные явления 1) отсутствие не-дхарм 2) мгновенность дхарм.
Или вы утверждаете две пустоты?

----------


## Dron

> Не легко вам приходится практиковать с такими то объясненми и с таким количеством концептов... Но я не могу это осуждать, к каждой двери свой ключ, комуто хватает одного поворота, а комуто и трёх не хватает, приходится кавырять уймой ненужных иструментов 
> Вообщем прошу прощения за критику.


ПрОсите прощения за критику.



> Это потому что я совсем не понимаю о чём там говорится, а самое главное зачем...


Просите прощения за критику непонятного? Критики не понятного не бывает.

----------


## Нико

> Чтоб софисты вроде прасангиков не заболтали своими софизмами, рекомендую тему "Происхождение из другого. Определение "другого". В ней сперва *До*, а потом и я знатно  проехались по тибетской "пустоте", получив с того массу лулзов.
> 
> Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты - это отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм и мгновенность дхарм.


Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты -- это обывательское что ли? "Отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм" означает "присутствие всего". Может, книгу напишете в соавторстве с До? "Отчего есть дхармы", например?

----------

Сергей Хос (17.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм" означает "присутствие всего".


Раскройте мысль, пожалуйста.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нормальное, человеческое понимание пустоты -- это обывательское что ли?


Марксистско-ленинское.
Что, впрочем, одно и то же.
)))))

----------

Нико (17.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> ПрОсите прощения за критику.
> 
> Просите прощения за критику непонятного? Критики не понятного не бывает.


Я не критикую суть сказанного, она возможно верна, я не знаю ибо не понял, я критикую непонятность, сложность, сложенность, комплексность, двойственность, деление... Это учение и если честно я боюсь представить что за огрмомный узел у людей которые ориентируются в этой инструкции... Просто откройте дверь, она открыта, зачем снимать с петель и ковырять дрелью??
 Это не есть верный подход в разъяснении Дхаммы.

Истинная Дхамма (Учение) должна быть доступна всем. ИМХО. Хотя возможно я ошибаюсь и это дело избранных, к счастью я не избранный.  Но всёже если комуто это понятно, то слава богу. Но я не уверен, больше уверен в том что это запутывает больше чем разпутывает

----------


## Нико

> Марксистско-ленинское.
> Что, впрочем, одно и то же.
> )))))


Напомни цитатку. Что-то про "реальность, даннную нам в объективных ощущениях"?

----------


## Нико

> Раскройте мысль, пожалуйста.


Чью мысль раскрыть? Мою или Вантуса?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Напомни цитатку. Что-то про "реальность, даннную нам в объективных ощущениях"?


Ща Вантус придет и прокачает.
А я позабыл уж всю эту байду.
Помню только, что электрон неисчерпаем так же как и атом, или типа того.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Чью мысль раскрыть? Мою или Вантуса?


Свою  :Smilie: , ту, что процитировал.

----------


## Dron

> Чтоб софисты вроде прасангиков не заболтали своими софизмами, рекомендую тему "Происхождение из другого. Определение "другого". В ней сперва *До*, а потом и я знатно  проехались по тибетской "пустоте", получив с того массу лулзов.


В принципе да, определенно стоит почитать, заценить чумовой райд Вантуса.

PS: (Тачанка?)

----------


## Нико

> Свою , ту, что процитировал.


Кто процитировал? И что значит "свою"?

----------


## Нико

> Ща Вантус придет и прокачает.
> А я позабыл уж всю эту байду.
> Помню только, что электрон неисчерпаем так же как и атом, или типа того.


А, кажется, вспомнила: "Материя -- это реальность, данная нам в объективных ощущениях". Прям по Вантусу. Мы ж в школе это учили. И в институте тоже.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм" означает "присутствие всего".





> Раскройте мысль, пожалуйста.





> Чью мысль раскрыть? Мою или Вантуса?





> Кто процитировал? И что значит "свою"?


 :Frown:

----------

Федор Ф (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> 


 Запуталися?

----------


## Вантус

> Запуталися?


Так вы поясните свою мысль или нет? Напомню вам вашу мысль, если вы не помните:



> "Отсутствие чего-либо помимо дхарм" означает "присутствие всего".

----------

Федор Ф (19.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Так вы поясните свою мысль или нет? Напомню вам вашу мысль, если вы не помните:


Окей. Дхармы есть все познаваемое. Отсутствие чего-либо, кроме всего познаваемого, означает присутствие всего познаваемого. Это ж элементарная логика. И тогда слово "отсутствие" становится рудиментом.

----------


## Вантус

> Марксистско-ленинское.
> Что, впрочем, одно и то же.
> )))))





> Ща Вантус придет и прокачает.
> А я позабыл уж всю эту байду.
> Помню только, что электрон неисчерпаем так же как и атом, или типа того.





> А, кажется, вспомнила: "Материя -- это реальность, данная нам в объективных ощущениях". Прям по Вантусу. Мы ж в школе это учили. И в институте тоже.


Помнится, тогда местные "прасангики" изрядно облажались, оказавшись неспособными аргументированно спорить. Теперь остается только зубоскалить и кривляться, не имея возможности возражать по существу, не так ли?

----------


## Вантус

> Окей. Дхармы есть все познаваемое. Отсутствие чего-либо, кроме всего познаваемого, означает присутствие всего познаваемого. Это ж элементарная логика. И тогда слово "отсутствие" становится рудиментом.


Вы помните определение дхармы? Помните смысл фразы "дхарма дхармин абхеда"? Или сейчас какие-то псевдофилософские домыслы будете писать?

----------


## Нико

> Помнится, тогда местные "прасангики" изрядно облажались, оказавшись неспособными аргументированно спорить. Теперь остается только зубоскалить и кривляться, не имея возможности возражать по существу, не так ли?


Вы сами-то посмотрите на то, что пишете. Когда ещё местные прасангики облажались? Вам логику приводят, а Вы -- неизвестно что.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы сами-то посмотрите на то, что пишете. Когда ещё местные прасангики облажались? Вам логику приводят, а Вы -- неизвестно что.


Вы издеваетесь?

----------


## Нико

> Вы помните определение дхармы? Помните смысл фразы "дхарма дхармин абхеда"? Или сейчас какие-то псевдофилософские домыслы будете писать?


Дхарма -- нечто существующее (относительно), объект познания.

----------


## Нико

> Вы издеваетесь?


Это Вы, скорее, издеваться изволите.

----------


## Вантус

> Окей. Дхармы есть все познаваемое.


Дхарма определяется как носитель собственной сущности (свабхава) или собственного признака (свалакшана).



> Отсутствие чего-либо, кроме всего познаваемого, означает присутствие всего познаваемого.


Это абракадабра. Отсутствие у узника Освенцима чего-либо, не являющегося (=кроме) красной икрой, не означает присутствие у узника Освенцима красной икры.



> Это ж элементарная логика. И тогда слово "отсутствие" становится рудиментом.


Напишите силлогизм, пожалуйста.

----------

Уэф (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дхарма определяется как носитель собственной сущности (свабхава) или собственного признака (свалакшана).


Не только. Я выше написала. У дхармы много значений. 




> Это абракадабра. Отсутствие у узника Освенцима чего-либо, не являющегося (=кроме) красной икрой, не означает присутствие у узника Освенцима красной икры.


Вот Вы сами и написали некий силлогизм. Отсутствие у узника Освенцима того, что не является красной икрой, не исключает наличие у него красной икры. Недоказуемо ее отсутствие при таком-то силлогизме.

----------


## Вантус

> Не только. Я выше написала. У дхармы много значений.


У слова "дхарма" традиционно выделяют четыре значения, иногда больше. Однако, в контексте нашего разговора про прасангиков и т.п. - применяют именно то (абхидхармическое, см. АКБ) значение, о котором я писал.



> Вот Вы сами и написали некий силлогизм. Отсутствие у узника Освенцима того, что не является красной икрой, не исключает наличие у него красной икры. Недоказуемо ее отсутствие при таком-то силлогизме.


Это вы к чему? Я написал силлогизм, да. И что?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Окей. Дхармы есть все познаваемое.


Дом, например, у прасангиков тоже дхарма.




> Отсутствие чего-либо, кроме всего познаваемого, означает присутствие всего познаваемого. Это ж элементарная логика. И тогда слово "отсутствие" становится рудиментом.


О, дуйра.

----------


## Вантус

> Дом, например, у прасангиков тоже дхарма.


Не у всех, а только у "прасангиков" с БФ, правда.



> О, дуйра.


Не дуйра, а дуйризм. Дуйра - это когда много дуйризмов.

----------


## Нико

> У слова "дхарма" традиционно выделяют четыре значения, иногда больше. Однако, в контексте нашего разговора про прасангиков и т.п. - применяют именно то (абхидхармическое, см. АКБ) значение, о котором я писал.


Нужны дебаты. Со ссылками на источники и пр. Ваш силлогизм не совершенен.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Дом, например, у прасангиков тоже дхарма.


Да, тоже. В контексте двух истин.

----------


## Вантус

> Нужны дебаты. Со ссылками на источники и пр. Ваш силлогизм не совершенен.


Какие дебаты, вы о чем? Вы не знаете значений слова "дхарма", какие с вами могут быть дебаты? Откройте АКБ I или хотя бы википедию. Какой мой силлогизм, в чем его несовершенство? Я ведь просто привел вам пример, показывающий ущербность вашего умозаключения (которое и к дхармам даже не относится).

----------


## Вантус

> Да, тоже. В контексте двух истин.


А это рупа или нама?

----------


## Нико

> Какие дебаты, вы о чем? Вы не знаете значений слова "дхарма", какие с вами могут быть дебаты? Откройте АКБ I или хотя бы википедию. Какой мой силлогизм, в чем его несовершенство? Я ведь просто привел вам пример, показывающий ущербность вашего умозаключения (которое и к дхармам даже не относится).


Я знаю примерно все значения термина "дхарма". Вы привели лишь одно из них. Несовершенство Вашего силлогизма -- в его отсутствии полного "охватывания". Поэтому я и сказала про дебаты.

----------


## Нико

> А это рупа или нама?


Две истины. Погуглите.

----------


## Вантус

> Две истины. Погуглите.


Вы что, совсем не в теме? Дхармы подразделяются на рупа и нама. Видимый дом - это не дхарма вообще, это скопление большого количества рупа-дхарм типа "белое", "красное", "длинное" и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> Вы что, совсем не в теме? Дхармы подразделяются на рупа и нама. Видимый дом - это не дхарма вообще, это скопление большого количества рупа-дхарм типа "белое", "красное", "длинное" и т.п.


Глюк? Я Вам тут про две истины, а Вы про белое и длинное. Про вторую истину забыть изволили?

----------


## Вантус

> Глюк? Я Вам тут про две истины, а Вы про белое и длинное. Про вторую истину забыть изволили?


Да причем тут истины? Дом - не дхарма, с какой истины его не рассматривай, поскольку не может быть найдено носителя такого качества как "являться домом".

----------

Сергей Ч (17.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да причем тут истины? Дом - не дхарма, с какой истины его не рассматривай, поскольку не может быть найдено носителя такого качества как "являться домом".


А что тогда "дхарма"?? Вы же сами сказали, что "носитель собственного признака".

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Это я так просто, не на что не претендую.




> В менее строгих науках слово «признак» употребляется, как описание фактов, позволяющих (согласно существующей теории и т.п.) сделать вывод о наличии интересующего явления.

----------


## Вантус

> А что тогда "дхарма"?? Вы же сами сказали, что "носитель собственного признака".


Это цвет (красный и т.п.), форма, 4 великих элемента, ощущения (приятные и т.п.), клеши и другие чайтасика, читта и т.п., т.е. то, что невозможно разделить при анализе на более элементарные составляющие.

----------

Сергей Ч (17.07.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Это цвет (красный и т.п.), форма, 4 великих элемента, ощущения (приятные и т.п.), клеши и другие чайтасика, читта и т.п., т.е то, что невозможно разделить при анализе на более элементарные составляющие.


Разве цвет не разделяется на более элементарные составляющие?

----------


## Вантус

> Разве цвет не разделяется на более элементарные составляющие?


Оставаясь при этом цветами?

----------


## Нико

> Это цвет (красный и т.п.), форма, 4 великих элемента, ощущения (приятные и т.п.), клеши и другие чайтасика, читта и т.п., т.е. то, что невозможно разделить при анализе на более элементарные составляющие.


Ха, при критическом анализе все делится на составляющие до бесконечности. Или Вы верите в неделимые частицы?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Оставаясь при этом цветами?


Ферштейн.

----------


## Вантус

> Ха, при критическом анализе все делится на составляющие до бесконечности. Или Вы верите в неделимые частицы?


Разделите-ка, пожалуйста, один вайбхашиковкий "атом красного", так, чтоб получились две красные частицы, пожалуйста (т.е. чтобы сохранилось качество носителя своей сущности - красноты).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхарма определяется как носитель


Это вас ленинизм Арестотелем попутал: субстанция, акциденция и всякое такое.
В буддизме ничего этого нет.

Ничего она не несет, короче, дхарма эта ))))
Да ее и самой-то нету вовсе, на самом-то деле, так, пшык один...

----------


## Вантус

> Это вас ленинизм Арестотелем попутал: субстанция, акциденция и всякое такое.
> В буддизме ничего этого нет.
> 
> Ничего она не несет, короче, дхарма эта ))))


Бравируете своим невежеством? Донца (Учение о верном познании в философии мадхьямики- прасангики, с. 31) хоть почитайте, если АКБ - не судьба:




> она определяется, например, как «держатель-носитель» ('dzin pa) собственного признака (вайбхашики) или собственной сущности (саутрантики).

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Бравируете своим невежеством?


Нет, вашим.
Формулировка же на русском получается очень кривая: "Дхарма определяется как носитель..."
Но когда ее приводит Донец, который понимает, какой исходный термин стоит за этим "носителем", у него в результате получается внятное рассуждение.
А у вас - непонятно что. Ну, в лучшем случае, марксизм-арестотелизм, натянутый на буддийский контекст.

----------

Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, вашим.
> Формулировка же на русском получается очень кривая: "Дхарма определяется как носитель..."
> Но когда ее приводит Донец, который понимает, какой исходный термин стоит за этим "носителем", у него в результате получается внятное рассуждение.
> А у вас - непонятно что. Ну, в лучшем случае, марксизм-арестотелизм, натянутый на буддийский контекст.


Вы бы хоть как-то обосновывали свои слова. Донец ведь даже оригинал приводит - 'dzin pa, что значит в точности "носитель", "держатель".

----------


## Нико

> Разделите-ка, пожалуйста, один вайбхашиковкий "атом красного", так, чтоб получились две красные частицы, пожалуйста (т.е. чтобы сохранилось качество носителя своей сущности - красноты).


А в атоме есть сам атом? поищите, где.

----------


## Сергей Хос

'dzin pa (graha) в точности значит другое. Его можно употреблять в значении "носить", "держать" (в ряде контекстов, но не во всех), но из этого не следует, что дхарма - "носитель" чего-то там.
Короче, зовите До.

----------


## Нико

> 'dzin pa (graha) в точности значит другое. Его можно употреблять в значении "носить", "держать" (в ряде контекстов, но не во всех), но из этого не следует, что дхарма - "носитель" чего-то там.
> Короче, зовите До.


Да, книжку на презентацию, плиз. Отметим.

----------


## Сергей Хос

И вообще: настоящее, каноническое определение дхармы согласно традиции сутр Махаяны я привел выше:
"Дхарма - это просто _пшык_"

----------


## Вантус

Васубандху (АКБ I, карика 2) говорит:



> По определению, дхарма есть носитель собственной сущности8
> -
> 2.8. Дхарма есть носитель собственной сущности — svalakSaNadhAraNAddharmah.


Так что у Хоса какие-то свои дхармы, относящиеся к его фантазиям.

----------


## Вантус

> И вообще: настоящее, каноническое определение дхармы согласно традиции сутр Махаяны я привел выше:
> "Дхарма - это просто _пшык_"


Вы в курсе, что искажать речь Будды, приписывая ему то, что он не говорил - крайне неблагой поступок? Вон, тхеравадины могут и сутту соответствующую процитировать, на тему приписывания Будде своих измышлений.

----------


## Нико

Я, кстати, не против "дхармы" как "носителя собственного признака" в ОДНОМ из её значений. В этом мы с Хосом разошлись. Но есть и множество других её значений.... Настаивать только на одном -- Советский Союз, ИМХО.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Васубандху (АКБ I, карика 2) говорит:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				По определению, дхарма есть носитель собственной сущности8
> -
> ...


Так сущности или признака?
Вы уж выберите что-нибудь одно )))

----------


## Вантус

> Так сущности или признака?
> Вы уж выберите что-нибудь одно )))


Это практически синонимы. Дхарма - это и свабхава, и свалакшана, и дхармин. Так у буддистов, во всяком случае, как у вас - не знаю.

----------


## Вантус

> Я, кстати, не против "дхармы" как "носителя собственного признака" в ОДНОМ из её значений. В этом мы с Хосом разошлись. Но есть и множество других её значений.... Настаивать только на одном -- Советский Союз, ИМХО.


Значений четыре, действительно:




> The state of Nature as it is (yathā bhūta)
> The Laws of Nature considered collectively.
> The teaching of the Buddha as an exposition of the Natural Law applied to the problem of human suffering.
> A phenomenon and/or its properties.


В философских конструкциях используется четвертое. Опять же, так у буддистов. Как у вас - откуда мне знать.

----------


## Нико

Сущность и признак -- не одно и то же.  Если рассматривать это в буддийском контексте бессамостности. Я бы сказала так: Бессущностность, но признаковость. Это, по-моему, согласуется с категорией двух истин.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это практически синонимы. Дхарма - это и свабхава, и свалакшана, и дхармин. Так у буддистов, во всяком случае, как у вас - не знаю.


Дхарма у буддистов дхармин?
Нет, только у ассенизаторов.

Дхармин у буддистов - просто "вещь", а никакая не "дхарма".
Хопкинс еще переводит как substratum, но это не очень-то уместно, имхо.
Особо учитывая зараженность аудитории марксизмом-аристотелизмом.

----------


## Нико

Ну почему, substratum -- это как раз и есть объект познания. Всё верно....

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Ну почему, substratum -- это как раз и есть объект познания. Всё верно....


Мне кажется, что уважаемый профессор словечко выбрал не вполне уместное, в силу культурных коннотаций слова "субстрат", свойственных европейской ментальности. Но это так, к слову.
Алюс в Ламриме, например, переводит это как "вещь", и правильно делает.

----------


## Вантус

> Сущность и признак -- не одно и то же.  Если рассматривать это в буддийском контексте бессамостности. Я бы сказала так: Бессущностность, но признаковость. Это, по-моему, согласуется с категорией двух истин.


Вы сами поняли-то что сказали? Вот есть дхарма "красное". Ее воспринимаемая, конкретная краснота, то, что делает красное "красным", а не "зеленым" - это свалакшана. Эта же краснота, то, что заставляет красное функционировать как красное, причина красного, то, из чего сделано красное - это свабхава красного. Процитируем Островскую-Рудого:




> Так, Чандракирти в своем комментарии к Муламадхьямака-карикам выделяет три значения термина svabhava: а) значение внутренней сущности или особого признака объекта (dravya). Например, огонь есть субстанция, а тепло — его внутренняя сущность, или «своебытие». В этом случае svabhava определяется как «тот признак, который сопровождает «этот» объект, так как ни с чем больше он не связан»; б) значение существенного свойства, или качества дхармы. Здесь svabhava — носитель своего «знака» (svalaksana). Каждая дхарма как отдельная сущность (prthagdharma) «несет» один-единственный знак. В определенном смысле поэтому svabhava и svalaksana — синонимы (ср. также [Vsm., VIII, 2, 46] Буддагхоши, где svabhava выступает синонимом дхармы: dhammati sabhava); в) в собственно мадхьямическом определении это противоположность «инобытия» (parabhava), то, что направлено на себя как «таковость», по сравнению с которой все остальные дхармы лишь эмпирически реальны (samvrtisat).

----------


## Вантус

> Дхарма у буддистов дхармин?
> Нет, только у ассенизаторов.
> 
> Дхармин у буддистов - просто "вещь", а никакая не "дхарма".
> Хопкинс еще переводит как substratum, но это не очень-то уместно, имхо.
> Особо учитывая зараженность аудитории марксизмом-аристотелизмом.


Я в шоке, честно. Главное отличие буддистов от не-буддистов - это как раз то, что отрицается дхармин (то, что обладает дхармами), отличный от самих дхарм. Это же сама суть учения об анатме, общего для тхеравадинов, чаньцев, ваджраянцев и кого бы то ни было.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вы в курсе, что искажать речь Будды, приписывая ему то, что он не говорил - крайне неблагой поступок? Вон, тхеравадины могут и сутту соответствующую процитировать, на тему приписывания Будде своих измышлений.


Во-первых, какое дело тхеравадинам до сутр Махаяны?
А во-вторых, вспомните:

Как на сновидение, иллюзию,
Как на отражение и пузыри на воде,
Как на росу и молнию,
Так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы.
_Ваджраччхедика_

Я же говорю: в Махаяне дхарма определяется как _просто пшык_, раз уподобляется вспышке молнии, пузырю на воде и т.д.

----------


## Нико

> Вы сами поняли-то что сказали? Вот есть дхарма "красное". Ее воспринимаемая, конкретная краснота, то, что делает красное "красным", а не "зеленым" - это свалакшана. Эта же краснота, то, что заставляет красное функционировать как красное, причина красного, то, из чего сделано красное - это свабхава красного. Процитируем Островскую-Рудого:


Извиняйте, можно тут без Островской-Рудого как-то обойтись? "Конкретная краснота" тоже внушает недоверие, особливо в случае дальтонизма.

----------


## Вантус

Я-то помню. Но как из этого



> А во-вторых, вспомните:
> 
> Как на сновидение, иллюзию,
> Как на отражение и пузыри на воде,
> Как на росу и молнию,
> Так следует смотреть на все деятельные дхармы.
> _Ваджраччхедика_


следует вот это:



> Я же говорю: в Махаяне дхарма определяется как _просто пшык_, раз уподобляется вспышке молнии, пузырю на воде и т.д.


Дхармы мгновенно появляются и исчезают, подобно тому, как это происходит с пузырями, росой и молнией. Но из того, что нечто мгновенно, не следует, что его нет или это "пшик". Молния мгновенна, но может убить человека, например.

----------

Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Уэф (25.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Извиняйте, можно тут без Островской-Рудого как-то обойтись? "Конкретная краснота" тоже внушает недоверие, особливо в случае дальтонизма.


Вообще, они цитируют Чандракирти, как бы вашего кумира, и его толкование понятия "свабхава". Если он вам не указ, то вынужден признать, что у вас своя, крайне забавная прасангика.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Я в шоке, честно.


Это наверное просто потому что вы не в курсе базовой терминологии.
Дхармин в буддизме - это вещь, воспринимаемая как комплекс дхарм. Например, "круглый, оранжевый, вкусный, шершавый, привлекательный" (это все дхармы) = апельсин (дхармин).
В этом смысле дхармин "несет" дхармы, а не в том, что есть некая субстанция (дхарма), которая, типа, несет на себе свои признаки. Это последнее - как раз небуддийское понимание. Так понимали в санкхье, и так же у Аристотеля (и у марксистов, вы уж извиняйте).
А у буддистов, в конечном итоге, дхарма - это единичный акт (своего рода квант) восприятия. Можно условно сказать, что она "несет", но нужно понимать, в каком смысле, иначе получится глупость. Поэтому правильнее граха переводить как "схватывание", причем это схватывание осуществляет воспринимающий субъект.
Но для него самого, в силу омраченности, этот процесс воспринимается так, будто дхарма что-то ему "принесла". Это и есть неведение.

----------

Echo (18.07.2012), Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я в шоке, честно. Главное отличие буддистов от не-буддистов - это как раз то, что отрицается дхармин (то, что обладает дхармами), отличный от самих дхарм


Значение _дхармина_ зависит от контекста. У логиков это как раз объект-носитель признака. Гора как дхармин, дым как линга (или даже _дхарма_) огня.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ,Молния мгновенна, но может убить человека, например.


Аргументация наивного реализма ))))
Мгновенная молния убила перманентного человека.

Человек так же мгновенен, как и молния - Лукич (то бишь Ильич) не говорил такого? а зря.

----------

Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> "Конкретная краснота" тоже внушает недоверие, особливо в случае дальтонизма.


У дальтоника не будет конкретной красноты вообще. Он не будет непосредственно знать красное и синее.

----------


## Нико

> Вообще, они цитируют Чандракирти, как бы вашего кумира, и его толкование понятия "свабхава". Если он вам не указ, то вынужден признать, что у вас своя, крайне забавная прасангика.


У всех свои интерпретации Чандры. Меня пока что объяснения ЕСДЛ устраивают. Без всяких странностей.

----------


## Dron

[QUOTE=Вантус;491636] *Сообщение от Сергей Хос* 
Так сущности или признака?
Вы уж выберите что-нибудь одно )))



> Это практически синонимы. Дхарма - это и свабхава, и свалакшана, и дхармин.


Месье заказывает все.

----------


## Нико

> У дальтоника не будет конкретной красноты вообще. Он не будет непосредственно знать красное и синее.


А в этом можно найти истину?

----------


## Dron

> Вы что, совсем не в теме? Дхармы подразделяются на рупа и нама. Видимый дом - это не дхарма вообще, это скопление большого количества рупа-дхарм типа "белое", "красное", "длинное" и т.п.


ВАнтус опровергает законодательство, касающееся недвижимости.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Короче, как говорица, "позовите Вия" До!
А то так неинтересно.

----------


## Вантус

> Дхармин в буддизме - это вещь, воспринимаемая как комплекс дхарм. Например, "круглый, оранжевый, вкусный, шершавый, привлекательный" (это все дхармы) = апельсин (дхармин).


Замечательно, но мы тут обсуждаем одну дхарму, а не комплексы дхарм. При всем при том, замечу, что буддисты отрицают существование апельсина, отличного от составляющих его дхарм. А когда анализ доходит до дхарм, то возникает вопрос - чему принадлежит единичная дхарма (если рассматривать ее как признак)? Буддисты отвечают на этот вопрос так - принадлежит себе самой, является собственным дхармином (обладателем дхарм) - "дхарма дхармин абхеда".



> В этом смысле дхармин "несет" дхармы, а не в том, что есть некая субстанция (дхарма), которая, типа, несет на себе свои признаки. Это последнее - как раз небуддийское понимание. Так понимали в санкхье, и так же у Аристотеля (и у марксистов, вы уж извиняйте).


Дхармин ничего не несет, у буддистов он просто отрицается (см. выше). Есть дхармы, нет дхармина. А вот дхарма определяется как 1) нечто, что сделано из себя самой и не из чего более, является собственной причиной (свабхава) 2) нечто, имеющее воспринимаемый эмпирически свой характерный признак (свалакшана). Я приводил цитаты из Донца, из Васубандху, из Чандракирти, но вы делаете вид, что не замечаете этого.



> А у буддистов, в конечном итоге, дхарма - это единичный акт (своего рода квант) восприятия.


Это ваше определение, у классиков такого нет. Хотя и близко к действительности, но слишком расплывчато. У классиков типа Васубандху - носитель собственной сущности и все тут, как бы вам не хотелось иного.



> Можно условно сказать, что она "несет", но нужно понимать, в каком смысле, иначе получится глупость.


Все же уже можно?



> Поэтому правильнее граха переводить как "схватывание", причем это схватывание осуществляет воспринимающий субъект.
> Но для него самого, в силу омраченности, этот процесс воспринимается так, будто "несет" дхарма. Это и есть неведение.


Только там (в АКБ) нет grAha, там ясно читается dhAraNA, вот в чем беда.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в этом можно найти истину?


Главное--чтобы отсутствие "конкретной красноты" у дальтоника не внушало бы Нико недоверия к дхармам-свалакшанам. )

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только там (в АКБ) нет grAha, там ясно читается dhAraNA, вот в чем беда.


То есть не "схватывать", а "держать"?
Так это синонимы.
Смысл-то тот же самый.
И потом, зря вы так увлекаетесь Васубандху. Он, конечно, база, примерно как арифметика для высшей математики, но нужно отчетливо понимать область применимости.
Иначе можно очень легко попасть впросак.
То есть "пролететь мимо" сущностных смыслов, специфичных для Махаяны. Абидарму же он писал еще будучи вайбхашиком.

----------

Нико (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Значение _дхармина_ зависит от контекста. У логиков это как раз объект-носитель признака. Гора как дхармин, дым как линга (или даже _дхарма_) огня.


Ну, если мы говорим о дхармах и свалакшанах, то контекст тут ясен. А так да - дхармин суть обладатель дхарм. Но, мне кажется, всем ясно, что тут говорят о дхармине, как об некотором обладателе дхарм типа атмана (атман кувшина, атман человека и т.п.).

----------


## Нико

> Главное--чтобы отсутствие "конкретной красноты" у дальтоника не внушало бы Нико недоверия к дхармам-свалакшанам. )


Вы сами-то поняли, что сказали?

----------


## Вантус

> То есть не "схватывать", а "держать"?
> Так это синонимы.


Короче. я понял - кроме словоблудия, от вас ничего не добьешься:



> 2 	dhAraNa 	mf(%{I})n. holding , bearing , keeping (in remembrance) , retention , preserving , protecting , maintaining , possessing , having (ifc. or with gen.) TA1r. MBh. Sus3r.: BhP. ; assuming the shape of (gen.) , resembling MBh.xiii , 739 ; m. N. of S3iva MBh. ; of a son of Kas3yapa ib. ; of a prince of the Candravatsas ib. ; du. the two female breasts L. ; (%{dhA4raNa}) n. the act of holding , bearing &c. S3Br. Mn. Ya1jn5. MBh. &c. ; wearing (see %{liGga-}) ; suffering , enduring R. ; keeping in remembrance , memory TA1r. Mn. MBh. Hariv.: immovable concentration of the mind upon (loc.) Veda7ntas. ; restraining (cf. %{zvAsa-}) ; keeping back i.e. pronouncing imperfectly Pra1t. ; (%{A} and %{I}) f. see %{dhAraNA} and %{-NI}.
> 3 	dhAraNA 	f. (cf. %{-Na} , col. 1) the act of holding , bearing , wearing , supporting , maintaining MBh. R. ; retaining , keeping back (also in remembrance) , a good memory Kat2hUp. Gr2S. MBh. BhP. ; collection or concentration of the mind (joined with the retention of breath) Mn. MBh. Sus3r. Ka1v. Pur. &c. ; cf. MWB. 239 (%{-NAM-dhR} , to exercise concentration Ya1jn5. ; %{-NAM@gataH} , having composed one's self R.) ; understanding , intellect Ya1jn5. iii , 73 ; firmness , steadfastness , righteousness L. ; fixed preceptor settled rule , certainty Mn. MBh. ; pl. the 8th to the 11th day in the light half of month Jyaisht2ha Var.

----------


## Нико

> ) нечто, что сделано из себя самой и не из чего более, является собственной причиной (свабхава)


Т.е Вы сторонник свабхавы, значит? Созданная из себя самой дхарма -- это что такое?

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Аргументация наивного реализма ))))
> Мгновенная молния убила перманентного человека.
> 
> Человек так же мгновенен, как и молния - Лукич (то бишь Ильич) не говорил такого? а зря.


Вы кроме придирок к словам ни на что более не способны? Это был пример, аналогичный примеру в сутре. Он показывал, что мгновенное легко может быть действительным (а не пшиком). Так, мгновенная молния является действительной причиной смерти человека.

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е Вы сторонник свабхавы, значит? Созданная из себя самой дхарма -- это что такое?


Кувшин сделан из глины. Глина, в свою очередь, создана из мелких частиц земли и песка (опять же, отличных от глины). Они, прости меня карлик-дебил, созданы из четырех великих элементов (не частиц земли). А вот великие элементы не созданы из чего-то, отличного от великих элементов

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Дхармин ничего не несет, у буддистов он просто отрицается (см. выше). Есть дхармы, нет дхармина.


Вы просто не в курсе, как этот термин (дхармин) употребляется в буддийском контексте.
Слово то же самое, но ему придается совершенно иной смысл. В санкхье дхармин - субстанция (несущая акциденции-признаки. Я, кстати, именно поэтому против перевода этого слова как "субстрат"). А в буддизме дхармин - это вещь, на основе которой воспринимаются дхармы.




> А вот дхарма определяется как 1) *нечто, что сделано из себя самой* и не из чего более, является собственной причиной (свабхава)


Вот и договорились. То есть принцип анатмы в вашем понимании вопроса "пошел лесом"? ну, не мудрено, при таком-то подходе.




> 2) *нечто, имеющее* воспринимаемый эмпирически свой характерный признак (свалакшана).


Опять же, отрицаете анатму такой формулировкой.




> Я приводил цитаты из Донца, из Васубандху, из Чандракирти, но вы делаете вид, что не замечаете этого.


Так что, рассматривая ваши формулировки, можно сказать: какие бы умные цитаты человек не подобрал, при непонимании базовых вещей они превращаются в глупость.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То есть "пролететь мимо" сущностных смыслов, специфичных для Махаяны.


В некоторой Махаяне несущественно определение дхармы из АКБ? Вот те на...

----------


## Dron

Для прасангиков, как отметил Хос, дхармы как предел анализа ИСТИННО сущего, как истинное получаемое в итоге этого анализа- действительно пшик, потому что не остается ничего.
Поэтому дхарма, как предел анализа предполагаемого истинного для прасангиков лишь результат фантазии реалистов. 
И использование ее в ЭТОМ значении не имеет смысла, даже относительно. 
Итог -дхарма признаваемая прасангиками - НЕ предел анализа ИСТИННО существующего.
Предел анализа относительного восприятия- да, но, поскольку восприятие не признается верным, его анализ для познания абсолютной истины не будет ценнее раскладывания на желтые синие и т.д. пиксели приснившегося позавчера сада.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Кувшин сделан из глины. Глина, в свою очередь, создана из мелких частиц земли и песка (опять же, отличных от глины). Они, прости меня карлик-дебил, созданы из четырех великих элементов (не частиц земли). А вот великие элементы не созданы из чего-то, отличного от великих элементов


Кувшин и глина -- одно и то же? Названия разные, для начала. Одно перетекает в другое. Глина -- сущностная причина кувшина. После его возникновения она перестаёт существовать. И т.д.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В некоторой Махаяне несущественно определение дхармы из АКБ? Вот те на...


Махаяна не отличается по воззрению от вайбхашики? здрасьте-приехали.

----------


## Dron

> Кувшин сделан из глины. Глина, в свою очередь, создана из мелких частиц земли и песка (опять же, отличных от глины). Они, прости меня карлик-дебил, созданы из четырех великих элементов (не частиц земли). А вот великие элементы не созданы из чего-то, отличного от великих элементов


Нико, спросите просто о способе существования кувшина, это сэкономит много времени.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы просто не в курсе, как этот термин (дхармин) употребляется в буддийском контексте.
> Слово то же самое, но ему придается совершенно иной смысл. В санкхье дхармин - субстанция (несущая акциденции-признаки). А в буддизме дхармин - это вещь, на основе которой воспринимаются дхармы.


Тот _номинальный_ дхармин, о котором вы говорите, никак не относится к нашему обсуждению. На то он и номинальный, просто имя, присвоенное дхармам. В этом-то и суть буддийской анатмы - что вещи - просто названия для групп дхарм. Очевидно же, что имеется в виду дхармин-атман, некто или нечто, обладающее дхармой, подобно тому, как я обладаю штанами. Такой дхармин отрицается. Я об этом писал сколько-то постов выше.



> Вот и договорились. То есть принцип анатмы в вашем понимании вопроса "пошел лесом"? ну, не мудрено, при таком-то подходе.
> Опять же, отрицаете анатму такой формулировкой.


Анатма дхарм, _о которой вы пишите_ есть только у прасангиков и "доказывается" она софизмами (о которых писали уже сто раз). У всех прочих буддистов анатмы дхарм нет (если ее понимать в смысле, оличном от мгновенности дхарм).



> Так что, рассматривая ваши формулировки, можно сказать: какие бы умные цитаты человек не подобрал, при непонимании базовых вещей они превращаются в глупость.


Ваши голословные обвинения в глупости уже начинают надоедать, честно.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012), Сергей Ч (18.07.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

> Глина -- сущностная причина кувшина. После его возникновения она перестаёт существовать. И т.д.


простите что вмешиваюсь)) а после того как гончар сделал кувшин из глины, он становиться стеклянным?

----------


## Dron

> Тот _номинальный_ дхармин, о котором вы говорите, никак не относится к нашему обсуждению. На то он и номинальный, просто имя, присвоенное дхармам.


Ага, дом - имя присвоенное дхармам. Я ж говорю, Вантус экстерминирует частную собственность, возрождает ленинизм средствами восточной философии.
" Экспроприируй дома, это лишь номиналии!."

----------


## Вантус

> Кувшин и глина -- одно и то же? Названия разные, для начала.


Пес и собака - разные названия. Пес - это не собака?



> Одно перетекает в другое. Глина -- сущностная причина кувшина.


Да-да, сущностная причина, т.е. кувшин - по сущности глина, вылепленная в определенную форму.



> После его возникновения она перестаёт существовать. И т.д.


После возникновения кувшина исчезает глина, из которой сделан кувшин?!

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Анатма дхарм, _о которой вы пишите_ есть только у прасангиков и "доказывается" она софизмами (о которых писали уже сто раз). *У всех прочих буддистов анатмы дхарм нет* (если ее понимать в смысле, оличном от мгновенности дхарм).


То есть "у всех прочих буддистов" пустота не является сущностным признаком всех дхарм? и Хридайя-сутру они вааще не читали?
Знаете, Вантус, я давно заметил, что До, кажется, - тайный сторонник тхеравады, и махаяна у него в профиле - просто для отвода глаз.
Похоже, вы от него заразились.

----------


## Нико

> простите что вмешиваюсь)) а после того как гончар сделал кувшин из глины, он становиться стеклянным?


Нет, не становится, конечно. Просто нужно понять разницу между глиной и кувшином.

----------


## Вантус

> Знаете, Вантус, я давно заметил, что До, кажется, - тайный сторонник тхеравады, и махаяна у него в профиле - просто для отвода глаз.


Нет, просто До придерживается, в отличие от вас, буддийской философии.

----------


## Вантус

> Нет, не становится, конечно. Просто нужно понять разницу между глиной и кувшином.


И в чем она?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> простите что вмешиваюсь)) а после того как гончар сделал кувшин из глины, он становиться стеклянным?


"Вещь" другая воспринимается: не глина, а кувшин. Согласно буддийской теории познания, это уже не глина. Ну вот так у них эпистемоло́гия устроена.

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет, не становится, конечно. Просто нужно понять разницу между глиной и кувшином.


Вы же написали что глина исчезает. Я и спрашиваю - как.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, спросите просто о способе существования кувшина, это сэкономит много времени.


Кому сэкономит? Вам? Данные товарищи об этом просто не задумываются. Мусоля сладостно рога зайца.

----------


## Ондрий

> "Вещь" другая воспринимается: не глина, а кувшин. Согласно буддийской теории познания, это уже не глина. Ну вот так у них эпистемоло́гия устроена.


Согласно любому поверхностному анализу, даже не химическому - глина никуда не делась, а поменяла форму. Просто пример привели неудачный и обосновать его трудно. Вот с зерном и ростком сложнее затуманить.

----------


## Нико

> Вы же написали что глина исчезает. Я и спрашиваю - как.


Глина исчезнет, когда возникнет кувшин. Или ещё поподробнее?

----------


## Dron

> Сообщение от Вантус  
> Анатма дхарм, о которой вы пишите есть только у прасангиков и "доказывается" она софизмами (о которых писали уже сто раз). У всех прочих буддистов анатмы дхарм нет (если ее понимать в смысле, оличном от мгновенности дхарм).


Новый этап. Объявляется недействительным анатма как отсутствие воображаемого в возникающем зависимо.

PS Ну, то есть Читтаматра тоже отменяется

----------


## Вантус

> "Вещь" другая воспринимается: не глина, а кувшин. Согласно буддийской теории познания, это уже не глина. Ну вот так у них эпистемоло́гия устроена.


Браво! Бис! Выходит, что если я вылеплю из говна цветочек, то это будет уже цветочек, а не говно?

Кстати, выходит у Хоса в его религии есть кувшин, отличный от глины, из которой он сделан? Ньяя (реальные понятия)?

----------

Леонид Ш (18.07.2012), Ондрий (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, просто До придерживается, в отличие от вас, буддийской философии.


А кем именно на настоящее время представлены эти самые "все прочие буддисты", кроме вас с До?
Я в реальности что-то нигде не встречал больше такой интеллектуальной экзотики.

----------


## Dron

> Кому сэкономит? Вам? Данные товарищи об этом просто не задумываются. Мусоля сладостно рога зайца.


А, так ты потакаешь им в этом, ну все, не мешаю)))))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А в буддизме дхармин - это вещь, на основе которой воспринимаются дхармы.


Это одно из значений.

Вот подумал, что дхарма-дхарми-абхеда можно понимать всяко. Раз, этой формулировкой отрицается реальность составного объекта (он дхармин только в _бытовом_ смысле, а парамартха-дхармам он сбоку припека). Два, это аналитическая предельность дхармы (неделимая частица, оужас). Три, дхарма не принадлежит субъекту (анатмавада).

----------


## Ондрий

> Глина исчезнет, когда возникнет кувшин. Или ещё поподробнее?


facepalm-BDrip.m2ts!
Попробуйте, плз, поподробнее для таких тупых как я - куда и почему исчезает глина? И исчезает ли, если вы только что сказали, что - нет. Но вот теперь опять - да. Определитесь - исчезает глина или нет.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Браво! Бис! Выходит, что если я вылеплю из говна цветочек, то это будет уже цветочек, а не говно?


Будет цветочек из говна, а не говно.
))))

----------


## Нико

> Браво! Бис! Выходит, что если я вылеплю из говна цветочек, то это будет уже цветочек, а не говно?


Как назовёте. И как разлекламируете.

----------


## Dron

> Браво! Бис! Выходит, что если я вылеплю из говна цветочек, то это будет уже цветочек, а не говно?


Хос открыл кружок умелые руки. Есть первый ученик. Работать предпочитает с нетрадиционным материалом для лепки.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ньяя (реальные понятия)?


+ Аристотель.

----------


## Нико

> facepalm-BDrip.m2ts!
> Попробуйте, плз, поподробнее для таких тупых как я - куда и почему исчезает глина? И исчезает ли, если вы только что сказали, что - нет. Но вот теперь опять - да. Определитесь - исчезает глина или нет.


Причина перетекает в результат. Что тут определяться-то?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как назовёте. И как разлекламируете.


Назвать можно и пушпой, пахнуть вот оно не начнет как роза.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> facepalm-BDrip.m2ts!
> Попробуйте, плз, поподробнее для таких тупых как я - куда и почему исчезает глина? И исчезает ли, если вы только что сказали что нет. Но теперь - да. Определитесь - исчезает глина или нет.


Объектом познания при восприятии кувшина является кувшин, а не глина. В этом смысле глина исчезает.
Но аналитическим методом ее оттуда, конечно, можно добыть.
В том же смысле, человек - мешок костей, но вы имеете дело (познаете) с человеком, а не с костями.

----------

Echo (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Будет цветочек из говна, а не говно.
> ))))


У вас тогда просто говна вообще нет - есть какашка-колбаска из говна, говнистая кашица (ням-ням, в капалу), цветочек из говна, говенная сфера и т.п.? Тогда согласен, если понимать "говно" как категорию.

----------


## Нико

> А, так ты потакаешь им в этом, ну все, не мешаю)))))


Наоборот. И не мешай уже.

----------


## Ондрий

> Причина перетекает в результат. Что тут определяться-то?


Так Чандракирти же все горло сорвал и ободрал все пальмы на "бумау" в Мадхъямикааватаре как раз доказывая,что это не так! ))))

----------


## Нико

> Так чндракирти же все горло сорвал и ободрал все пальмы на "бумау" в Мадъямикааватаре как раз доказывая,что это не так! ))))



Как страстно. Можно цитатку?

----------


## Вантус

> Объектом познания при восприятии кувшина является кувшин, а не глина. В этом смысле глина исчезает.
> Но аналитическим методом ее оттуда, конечно, можно добыть.
> В том же смысле, человек - мешок костей, но вы имеете дело (познаете) с человеком, а не с костями.


Вам никто не говорил такие словеса как "праджняпти"? "Кувшин" как дхармин воспринимается только манасом (он - праджняпти), эмпирически воспринимаются лишь рупа (цвет, форма, запах)

----------


## Нико

> У вас тогда просто говна вообще нет - есть какашка-колбаска из говна, говнистая кашица (ням-ням, в капалу), цветочек из говна, говенная сфера и т.п.? Тогда согласен, если понимать "говно" как категорию.


Вам нравится эта тема?

----------


## Ондрий

> Как страстно. Можно цитатку?


Погуглите чатушкоти. Чандракирти это уже потом.

----------


## Вантус

> Вам нравится эта тема?


Для примеров неплоха. Больше сказать нечего?

----------


## Нико

> Для примеров неплоха. Больше сказать нечего?


А Вам?

----------


## Dron

> Вам никто не говорил такие словеса как "праджняпти"? "Кувшин" как дхармин воспринимается только манасом (он - праджняпти), эмпирически воспринимаются лишь рупа (цвет, форма, запах)


Ништяк, кувшин невидим.

----------


## Ондрий

Нико, все таки лучше придерживаться темы, а не оценивать - что любит или нет оппонент.

----------


## Нико

> Погуглите чатушкоти. Чандракирти это уже потом.


Нет уж. Сказали А, скажите Б, тогда.

----------


## Вантус

> А Вам?


Я жду ваших ответов на вопрос, куда девается глина из кувшина и чем отличается кувшин от глины,. вылепленной в определенную форму (цилиндра, замкнутого с одного из торцов и открытого с другого, к боковой поверхности которого приделан кусок глины, удобный для держания рукой).

----------


## Нико

> Нико, все таки лучше придерживаться темы, а не оценивать - что любит или нет оппонент.


А я что, не в теме? Кто топикстартер?

----------


## Ондрий

> Нет уж. Сказали А, скажите Б, тогда.


Я вам ответил - прочтите чатушкоти. Там хорошо показано как "причины перетекают в результат"

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так Чандракирти же все горло сорвал и ободрал все пальмы на "бумау" в Мадхъямикааватаре как раз доказывая,что это не так! ))))


Она с точки зрения одной истины перетекает, а с точки зрения другой--не. Диалектика-с.
(Или даже на отн. уровне не перетекает?)

----------


## Нико

> Я жду ваших ответов на вопрос, куда девается глина из кувшина и чем отличается кувшин от глины,. вылепленной в определенную форму (цилиндра, замкнутого с одного из торцов и открытого с другого, к боковой поверхности которого приделан кусок глины, удобный для держания рукой).


Вот вот. Всё дело в наименованиях, которые Вы так не любите. Никто не назовёт кувшин глиной. Сами подумайте. Никто не назовёт древесину шкафом. Это совершенно разные дхармы. И каждая -- причина другой.

----------


## Вантус

> Вот вот. Всё дело в наименованиях, которые Вы так не любите. Никто не назовёт кувшин глиной. Сами подумайте. Никто не назовёт древесину шкафом. Это совершенно разные дхармы. И каждая -- причина другой.


К сожалению, ни шкаф, ни древесина - не дхармы вообще. И с какой поры мы признаем аргумент "никто не назовет" (у Чандракирти это зовется "принято в миру", что по его же словам, философам не указ)?

Значит, у вас есть шкаф, отдельный от древесины? И где же он - внутри древесины, снаружи, или внутри и снаружи одновременно?

----------


## Dron

> Она с точки зрения одной истины перетекает, а с точки зрения другой--не. Диалектика-с.


Не. С т.з. абсолютной не перетекает, и не не -перетекает, т.к. такое проделывать или не-проделывать нечему.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Не. С т.з. абсолютной не перетекает, и не не -перетекает, т.к. такое проделывать или не-проделывать нечему.


Ни фига не понял. Воистину диалектика!

----------


## Dron

> К сожалению, ни шкаф, ни древесина - не дхармы вообще.


Т.е. невоспринимаемы. Леса вырубаем, лесопилки закрываем.

----------


## Dron

> Ни фига не понял. Воистину диалектика!


Это несложно, не отчаивайтесь, давайте на примере: ответьте, пожалуйста:

Леприкон, находящийся на вашей кухне, коптит форель или не коптит?

----------


## Ондрий

> А я что, не в теме? Кто топикстартер?


Вы придираетесь к Вантусу по вопросам не касющимся темы - нравятся ли ему какашки. Это - придирки и переход на личности. Ведите дискуссию корректно.
Насчет в теме вы или нет, не знаю. Однако, о причине перетекающей в результат было бы интересно услышать ваш ответ, так же было бы неплохо осветить - как именно глина перестает быть глиной в кувшине.

Тем временем сам Чандракирти об этом пишет так:



> 33. Поскольку росток *не является иным* по отношению к семени,
> Постольку, когда [росток] пророс, *нет уничтоженности семени*

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вам никто не говорил такие словеса как "праджняпти"? "Кувшин" как дхармин воспринимается только манасом (он - праджняпти), эмпирически воспринимаются лишь рупа (цвет, форма, запах)


А кувшин эмпирически не воспринимается? Но ведь им убить человека можно не хуже, чем молнией!

----------


## Вантус

> А кувшин эмпирически не воспринимается? Но ведь им убить человека можно не хуже, чем молнией!


Номинальный кувшин - эмпирически не воспринимается. Увы. И убить им не получится - ибо он внутри сознания только. Убить можно скоплением рупа-дхарм, связываемых с концептом кувшина в сознании.

----------


## Dron

> А кувшин эмпирически не воспринимается? Но ведь им убить человека можно не хуже, чем молнией!


Никак нет, убить можно только обрушив на голову ворох дхарм (военное искусство новой революционной армии).

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Номинальный кувшин - эмпирически не воспринимается. Увы. И убить им не получится - ибо он внутри сознания только. Убить можно скоплением рупа-дхарм, связываемых с концептом кувшина в сознании.


В плане развития военного искусства НРА делаю важное дополнение-
убить ворохом дхарм нельзя, можно только развалить этим ворохом другой ворох (контрреволюционеры зовут его- человек)

----------

Echo (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Вы придираетесь к Вантусу по вопросам не касющимся темы - нравятся ли ему какашки. Это - придирки и переход на личности. Ведите дискуссию корректно.
> Насчет в теме вы или нет, не знаю. Однако, о причине перетекающей в результат было бы интересно услышать ваш ответ, так же было бы неплохо осветить - как именно глина перестает быть глиной в кувшине.
> 
> Тем временем сам Чандракирти об этом пишет так:


А комментарии к этому не читали???

----------


## Нико

Так, модераторы! Веду ли я дискуссию корректно или нет? Мне тут про фекалии изволят рассказывать... Кто судьи?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Номинальный кувшин - эмпирически не воспринимается. Увы. И убить им не получится - ибо он внутри сознания только. Убить можно скоплением рупа-дхарм, связываемых с концептом кувшина в сознании.


А глаз, воспринимающий рупу - это дравья или праджняпти?
И кстати, вы точно знаете, какие именно школы разделяли вашу, с позволения сказать, классификацию, а какие - нет? или это были некие абстрактные "всебуддисты" (а в реальности - вы с До)?

----------


## Вантус

> А комментарии к этому не читали???


Мне вы отвечать не собираетесь, вижу? Ну давайте, прокомментируйте нам, глупым.

----------


## Вантус

> А глаз, воспринимающий рупу - это дравья или праджняпти?


Какое это имеет отношение к рассматриваемому вопросу? Забалтываете и прикрываете свой присяд в лужу с последующей газификацией? Вас что интересует - индрия зрения или анатомический глаз и с позиции какой школы?



> И кстати, вы точно знаете, какие именно школы разделяли вашу, с позволения сказать, классификацию, а какие - нет? или это были некие абстрактные "всебуддисты" (а в реальности - вы с До)?


Я-то знаю, а вот вы - похоже что нет.

----------


## Ондрий

> А комментарии к этому не читали???


А вы чатушкоти и Чандракирти? Это же самая основа!



> 104. *Поскольку рождение из себя, из другого, из обоих и
> Безотносительно к причине не существует*, то вещи лишены бытия.


а теперь можем поговорить, как именно у вас причина перетекает в следствие.

Вы лорик напутали с випашьяной. 
Вы *сами* принялись анализировать кувшин и высказали мысль, что кувшин - следствие глины и что глина исчезает! Ваши выводы противоречат чатушкоти - базису мадхъямаки и относятся к "мирскому", где допустимо утверждать порождение одних вещей из других. Но мирское - не есть Дхарма.

Семя не порождает росток, мать не родит сына, и т.д. Почему это так - именно этому и посвящена книга Чандракирти.

Теперь уже и я фшоке, хотя тупее Вантуса.

----------


## Нико

> Вы придираетесь к Вантусу по вопросам не касющимся темы - нравятся ли ему какашки. Это - придирки и переход на личности. Ведите дискуссию корректно.
> Насчет в теме вы или нет, не знаю. Однако, о причине перетекающей в результат было бы интересно услышать ваш ответ, так же было бы неплохо осветить - как именно глина перестает быть глиной в кувшине.
> 
> Тем временем сам Чандракирти об этом пишет так:


Разные наименования, и причина, сущностная, становится результатом. Никто про горшок не скажет, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он -- результат глины. Сущностная причина -- это то, что перестаёт существовать в исходном виде при появлении результата. Ещё подробнее объяснить, для особо понятливых?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Леприкон, находящийся на вашей кухне, коптит форель или не коптит?


Правильный ответ: нет его. Это же логически часть вопроса: есть ли на кухне гном. И если есть, то коптит или нет.
Если прибавлять, как вы с ваджрными сиблингами делаете, "поэтому он не коптит и не не-коптит",--получится прасангичный хлам, а не утверждение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Забалтываете и прикрываете свой присяд в лужу с последующей газификацией?


Ну, вас-то мне вовек не переплюнуть:
Убить можно скоплением рупа-дхарм... - это сильно. Это должно войти в анналы форума, непременно.




> Я-то знаю, а вот вы - похоже что нет.


Мало того: я даже не делаю вид, будто знаю, в отличие от вас. Но знаю точно, что разные школы трактовали это очень по-разному.
А вот про "убить скоплением рупа-дхарм" - такой чуши наверняка ни в одной не было. Это ваш персональный шедевр.

----------

Аньезка (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Разные наименования, и причина, сущностная, становится результатом. Никто про горшок не скажет, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он -- результат глины. Сущностная причина -- это то, что перестаёт существовать в исходном виде при появлении результата. Ещё подробнее объяснить, для особо понятливых?


Т.е. у вас горшок - это не глина, потому что никто не скажет, что горшок - это глина. Ну вот, я говорю, что горшок - это глина. Значит ваш аргумент не годится, хотя бы потому как неверно, что никто не скажет, что горшок - это глина.




> Ну, вас-то мне вовек не переплюнуть:
> Убить можно скоплением рупа-дхарм... - это сильно. Это должно войти в анналы форума, непременно.


Ну, если у вас есть нечто, помимо скоплений дхарм и если у вас на рупу (тело, например) может действовать (убивать, скажем) нама (номинальный кувшин), то я рад за вас. Попытайтесь меня что ли убить в воображении воображаемым кувшином и посмотрим, умру ли я от этого (и даже замечу ли я это).

----------

Ондрий (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> А вот про "убить скоплением рупа-дхарм" - такой чуши наверняка ни в одной не было. Это ваш персональный шедевр.


Отвечайте за свои слова, наконец. Пишите "чушь" - обосновывайте.

----------


## Ондрий

> Разные наименования, и причина, сущностная, становится результатом.


Господь Ишвара! Как же она становиться результатом? Если никакой результат не может быть не из себя, не из другого и т.д.??? Нико не пугйте меня на ночь!




> Никто про горшок не скажет, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он -- результат глины.


Миряне понимают. В анализе это не так.



> Сущностная причина -- это то, что перестаёт существовать в исходном виде при появлении результата. Ещё подробнее объяснить, для особо понятливых?


т.е. у вас семя исчезает и появляется росток? А ничего, что из этого последует рождение всего из всего?  :Wink:  Вы книжку-то читали? Или анализ делаете на уровне "чашка/ложка"? Я искренне спрашиваю без всяких желаний оскорбить, если вам так показалось.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. у вас горшок - это не глина, потому что никто не скажет, что горшок - это глина. Ну вот, я говорю, что горшок - это глина. Значит ваш аргумент не годится, хотя бы потому как неверно, что никто не скажет, что горшок - это глина.


Вы смешиваете понятия. Глина-- это не горшок. Два разных названия для этого придумано. И это -- первая из двух истин. Иначе бы мясо и сознание,  способность говорить и воспринимать речь других не называли бы "человеком".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, если у вас есть нечто, помимо скоплений дхарм и если у вас на рупу (тело, например) может действовать (убивать, скажем) нама (номинальный кувшин), то я рад за вас.


Правильно познанным кувшином убить можно, факт. Это подразумевает восприятие рупа-дхарм, но... не ими бьют.

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Правильный ответ: нет его. Это же логически часть вопроса: есть ли на кухне гном. И если есть, то коптит или нет.
> Если прибавлять, как вы с ваджрными сиблингами делаете, "поэтому он не коптит и не не-коптит",--получится прасангичный хлам, а не утверждение.


Вот и славно что нет, а форма ответа, которая вам кажется хламом, есть общеиндийское, отнюдь не исключительно прасангическое наследие. Причем эффективное средство для понимания материала.
Жаль, что вы решили употребить уничижительное слово хлам вместо того, чтобы поблагодарить за разъяснение.

----------


## Нико

> Господь Ишвара! Как же она становиться результатом? Если никакой результат не может быть не из себя, не из другого и т.д.??? Нико не пугйте меня на ночь!
> 
> Миряне понимают. В анализе это не так.
> т.е. у вас семя исчезает и появляется росток? А ничего, что из этого последует рождение всего из всего?  Вы книжку-то читали? Или анализ делаете на уровне "чашка/ложка"? Я искренне спрашиваю без всяких желаний оскорбить, если вам так показалось.


Так, во-первых, меня это не оскорбляет. Забавляет, скорее. Вы наблюдали появление ростка из семени когда-нибудь? Так вот, проросшее семя уже не является просто семенем, ясно? Рождение всего из всего не имеет место быть, потому что из яблока не может вырасти кукуруза. А про книжку... Скажите, какую именно надо почитать. Я почитаю, если что.

----------


## Вантус

> Правильно познанным кувшином убить можно, факт. Это подразумевает восприятие рупа-дхарм, но... не ими бьют.


Тем не менее, именно они прерывают поток праны, т.е. являются непосредственной причиной смерти. Я говорил про "убить", а не про "бить", заметьте. Кстати, в этом моменте воззрения йогачаров. саутрантиков и вайбхашиков будут расходиться - чем именно бьют.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вот и славно что нет, а форма ответа, которая вам кажется хламом, есть общеиндийское, отнюдь не исключительно прасангическое наследие. Причем эффективное средство для понимания материала.
> Жаль, что вы решили употребить уничижительное слово хлам вместо того, чтобы поблагодарить за разъяснение.


Выношу Вам спасибо. За культурную речь, в частности.

----------


## Dron

> Правильно познанным кувшином убить можно, факт. Это подразумевает восприятие рупа-дхарм, но... не ими бьют.


Человек в темноте выбрасывает кувшин со второго этажа, не видит что это. Кувшин падает на другого. Он слегка не успевает заметить, что это. 
Итог- познания нет, а ласты склеены.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы смешиваете понятия. Глина-- это не горшок. Два разных названия для этого придумано. И это -- первая из двух истин. Иначе бы мясо и сознание,  способность говорить и воспринимать речь других не называли бы "человеком".


Т.е. глина - это не горшок, так как они имеют два разных названия?
А пес - это не собака, так как они имеют два разных названия?

Кстати да. не всякая глина - это горшок, однако всякий горшок - это глина.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так, во-первых, меня это не оскорбляет. Забавляет, скорее. Вы наблюдали появление ростка из семени когда-нибудь? Так вот, проросшее семя уже не является просто семенем, ясно? Рождение всего из всего не имеет место быть, потому что из яблока не может вырасти кукуруза. А про книжку... Скажите, какую именно надо почитать. Я почитаю, если что.


Увы - мне не ясно как у вас происходит рождение ростка из семени. Пока вы утверждаете, что оно происходит. И задаете мне вопрос - видели ли я. Мирское восприятие доступно всем. Однако, не понятно - какое отношение ваше мирское восприятие причин и следствий имеет к анализу? Я не хочу делать никаких выводов относительно понимания предмета участников.

Книжка - тут
Но сперва надо выяснить для себя - что такое чатушкоти и какие выводы из него проистекают.

Примитивный анализ "чашка/ложка, лес/деревья" вводит вас в заблуждение относительно истинных целей мадхъямаки. Что не может не печалить.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Тем не менее, именно они прерывают поток праны, т.е. являются непосредственной причиной смерти.


У Вас смешение категорий в том, что кувшином нельзя убить, но скоплением дхарм убить можно. Скопление тоже _понятие_, так чем оно убийственней кувшина?

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. глина - это не горшок, так как они имеют два разных названия?
> А пес - это не собака, так как они имеют два разных названия?


Сами подумайте. Пёс и собака могут быть синонимами, в то время время как глина и горшок -- причина и следствие.

----------


## Dron

> У Вас смешение категорий в том, что кувшином нельзя убить, но скоплением дхарм убить можно. Скопление тоже _понятие_, так чем оно убийственней кувшина?


Самое скрытое положение военного искусства НРА:
"Убийство- тоже понятие."

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Человек в темноте выбрасывает кувшин со второго этажа, не видит что это. Кувшин падает на другого. Он слегка не успевает заметить, что это. 
> Итог- познания нет, а ласты склеены.


Сумеете переписать это, обойдясь без слова кувшин,--получится аргумент.

----------


## Dron

> Сумеете переписать это, обойдясь без слова кувшин,--получится аргумент.


Замените на "нечто в мешке"

----------


## Вантус

> У Вас смешение категорий в том, что кувшином нельзя убить, но скоплением дхарм убить можно. Скопление тоже _понятие_, так чем оно убийственней кувшина?


Я просто не знаю, как это сказать по-нормальному. Наверное надо так; концептом кувшина убить нельзя, тогда как эмпирическим кувшином - скоплением рупа-дхарм - можно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Замените на "нечто в мешке"


Нечтем в мешке убить тоже можно!--показывает наш автор.

----------


## Нико

> Нечтем в мешке убить тоже можно!--показывает наш автор.


А "нечто в мешке", -- это название, или как?

----------


## Вантус

> Сами подумайте. Пёс и собака могут быть синонимами, в то время время как глина и горшок -- причина и следствие.


А если кувшин был из сырой глины и его наполнили водой, то кувшин через некоторое время будет причиной глины?

----------

Уэф (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я просто не знаю, как это сказать по-нормальному. Наверное надо так; концептом кувшина убить нельзя, тогда как эмпирическим кувшином - скоплением рупа-дхарм - можно.


А скопление рупа-дхарм -- это не наименование?

----------


## Dron

> Нечтем в мешке убить тоже можно!--показывает наш автор.


Я ничего не показываю и не познаю, я сижу в темноте за компом.  
Описанное может произойти, причем без чьего бы то ни было познания. Мы об этом можем не узнать никогда, но наше незнание чего-то не означает несуществования этого чего-то.  
Не познано нами это несуществование, понимаете?)
Если непонятно, я опять могу пригласить Леприкона.

----------


## Нико

> А если кувшин был из сырой глины и его наполнили водой, то кувшин через некоторое время будет причиной глины?


Есть вероятность. Причины и следствия взаимозависимы.

----------


## Вантус

> А скопление рупа-дхарм -- это не наименование?


Тут претензия была к тому, что я не отделял язык (наименования объектов целесообразной деятельности) от метаязыка (средство описания и классификации наименований объектов целесообразной деятельности). У меня был в одном ряду и объект целесообразной деятельности (кувшин) и объект метаязыка (скопление рупа-дхарм). Это не очень хорошо, я это исправил.

----------


## Dron

> Я просто не знаю, как это сказать по-нормальному. Наверное надо так; концептом кувшина убить нельзя, тогда как эмпирическим кувшином - скоплением рупа-дхарм - можно.


"Вот тебе, бабушка и Юрьев день" ( рус. стар. поговор.))))))))))))
На наших глазах зарождается давно известное понятие двух истин.

----------


## Вантус

> Есть вероятность. Причины и следствия взаимозависимы.


Т.е. кувшин является причиной глины, а глина - причиной кувшина?

----------

Уэф (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Я просто не знаю, как это сказать по-нормальному. Наверное надо так; концептом кувшина убить нельзя, тогда как эмпирическим кувшином - скоплением рупа-дхарм - можно.


А какая разница между "концептом" и "эмпирическим"?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Наверное надо так; концептом кувшина убить нельзя, тогда как эмпирическим кувшином - скоплением рупа-дхарм - можно.


Общим понятием "кувшин" нельзя убить, а единичным кувшином--можно. Положение коего будет познано благодаря, в частности, восприятию рупадхарм.

----------


## Нико

> Т.е. кувшин является причиной глины, а глина - причиной кувшина?


Бывает и так.

----------


## Dron

> Общим понятием "кувшин" нельзя убить, а единичным кувшином--можно. Положение коего будет познано благодаря, в частности, восприятию рупадхарм.


Для доктрины НРА такое не прокатит. Там и скоплений то нет, какие еще единичные кувшины?

----------


## Вантус

> Бывает и так.


А что же делает кувшин отличным от глины?

----------


## Вантус

> Общим понятием "кувшин" нельзя убить, а единичным кувшином--можно. Положение коего будет познано благодаря, в частности, восприятию рупадхарм.


Это все йогачаринские штучки. Давайте пока без них, пусть дхармы будут реальными.

----------


## Нико

> А что же делает кувшин отличным от глины?


А что  делает мясо отличным от фигуры женщины?

----------


## Вантус

> А что  делает мясо отличным от фигуры женщины?


Вы не путайте. "Фигура женщины" - это чисто концепт, а мясо - рупа. А если вы спросите, что вас лично делает для других существ отличной от мяса и костей из которых вы состоите, я отвечу - карма и клеши. Будда преподал метод, с помощью которого йогин постигает, что нет тела, отличного от мяса, костей, кожи и т.п.

----------

Сергей Ч (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

*Сегодня, 02:35*
*Dron*  




> *Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев* 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Общим понятием "кувшин" нельзя убить, а единичным кувшином--можно. Положение коего будет познано благодаря, в частности, восприятию рупадхарм.
> 			
> 		
> 
> *Сообщение от Dron* Для доктрины НРА такое не прокатит. Там и скоплений то нет, какие еще единичные кувшины?


* Сегодня, 02:37* 
*Вантус*  




> *Сообщение от Денис Евгеньев*  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Общим понятием "кувшин" нельзя убить, а единичным кувшином--можно. Положение коего будет познано благодаря, в частности, восприятию рупадхарм.
> 			
> 		
> ...



Только Вантусу не говорите, пожалуйста, он мои сообщения не видит.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Описанное может произойти, причем без чьего бы то ни было познания.


Честертоновские фантазии июльским вечером?




> Мы об этом можем не узнать никогда, но наше незнание чего-то не означает несуществования этого чего-то.


Вот узнаем--сможем сказать столько, сколько узнали.




> Не познано нами это *не* несуществование, понимаете?)


(Вставил *не* по смыслу.)
Вы оперируете метафизическим _существованием_.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не путайте. "Фигура женщины" - это чисто концепт, а мясо - рупа. А если вы спросите, что вас лично делает для других существ отличной от мяса и костей из которых вы состоите, я отвечу - карма и клеши. Будда преподал метод, с помощью которого йогин постигает, что нет тела, отличного от мяса, костей, кожи и т.п.


А мясо -- рупа? Не концепт?

----------


## Вантус

> А мясо -- рупа? Не концепт?


Единичное (хотя мне больше нравится слово "конкретное". см. выше про свалакшану), как говаривают, мясо - это рупа, скопление рупа дхарм.

----------


## Dron

> Вы оперируете метафизическим _существованием_.


Нет, я оперирую сущим условно.

----------


## Вантус

> А какая разница между "концептом" и "эмпирическим"?


Эмпирическое - это то, что вы непосредственно видите, обоняете и т.п. Концепт - это результат умозаключения, обобщения, например, анализа и пр.

----------


## Нико

> Единичное (хотя мне больше нравится слово "конкретное". см. выше про свалакшану), как говаривают, мясо - это рупа, скопление рупа дхарм.


так. Фигура женщины -- это концепт. А мясо --  скопление рупа-дхарм. Логично???

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Эмпирическое - это то, что вы непосредственно видите, обоняете и т.п. Концепт - это результат умозаключения, обобщения, например, анализа и пр.


Во отлично, пошло удвоение реальных сущностей, и дхармы видим и кувшин видим, это называется- "наконец-то начинаем последовательно продумывать реализм".

----------


## Нико

> Эмпирическое - это то, что вы непосредственно видите, обоняете и т.п. Концепт - это результат умозаключения, обобщения, например, анализа и пр.


Одинаково, сэр

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это все йогачаринские штучки. Давайте пока без них, пусть дхармы будут реальными.


Рупа-скандха с преобладанием элементов воды и земли, самжня "кувшин", самжня "такой-то", клеша ненависти, четана "убью такого-то кувшином", виджняна кувшина в руке и пр.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, я оперирую сущим условно.


Вот так это у вас называется.

----------


## Dron

> Вот так это у вас называется.


Верно, и не метафизическое при этом.

----------


## Нико

> "наконец-то начинаем последовательно продумывать реализм".


Которого нет. Ой, наконец-то я вижу нормальные ответы.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Верно, и не метафизическое при этом.


Все равно: выдумка про что-то, что могло бы быть познано, без достаточных оснований к познанию.

----------


## Нико

> Это все йогачаринские штучки. Давайте пока без них, пусть дхармы будут реальными.


И что потом?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Пойду-ка спать.

----------


## Вантус

> Рупа-скандха с преобладанием элементов воды и земли, самжня "кувшин", самжня "такой-то", клеша ненависти, четана "убью такого-то кувшином", виджняна кувшина в руке и пр.


Да, это я не возражаю, что в убиении кроме рупа-дхарм много что участвует. Но без них убиение не получится даже при наличии всех прочих, посему я их считаю главной причиной смерти. Хотя, если все расписывать подробно, то именно так, как вы говорите.

----------


## Вантус

> Пойду-ка спать.


Аналогично. Именно это и будет потом.

----------


## Нико

> Эмпирическое - это то, что вы непосредственно видите, обоняете и т.п. Концепт - это результат умозаключения, обобщения, например, анализа и пр.


Так в ПМ это одно и то же.

----------


## Dron

> Все равно: выдумка про что-то, что могло бы быть познано, без достаточных оснований к познанию.


Нет, не выдумка, предположение.

----------


## Dron

> Пойду-ка спать.


Ребят, все, выключаем граммофон, расходимся.

----------


## Сергей Хос

Резюме:
есть одна такая штука на свете эмпирическая, дхарма называется.
Ею и убить можно
))))

----------


## Нико

> Ребят, все, выключаем граммофон, расходимся.


За неимением аргументов.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Дхаммы это еда положенная на блюдо Дхаммы,
Но словно тень пальцев - не отделима от света
Подставте линзу - прожгите пальцы, прожгите стену

----------

Катя Е (18.07.2012)

----------


## Катя Е

Красиво сказано, и, главное, ёмко и кратко.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну а кому-то вообще одного устава караульной службы хватает для полного счастья.


Ещё внутренней службы нужен. Без него жизнь - не жизнь.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Вантус

> Красиво сказано, и, главное, ёмко и кратко.


Только непонятно про что. А так все замечательно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (18.07.2012), Леонид Ш (18.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А "нечто в мешке", -- это название, или как?


Вы умеете отличать название от называемого объекта?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Нет, не выдумка, предположение.


Основанное на каком-то знании?

----------


## Dron

> Основанное на каком-то знании?


Нет, на вероятности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

На знании вероятности или на вероятности от балды?

----------


## Dron

На знании того, что это может происходить, а может и не происходить.
Может, для наглядности пригласить Леприкона?

----------


## Нико

> Вы умеете отличать название от называемого объекта?


Учили.

----------


## Владимир Симаков

Очень хочу найти учителя

----------


## Нико

> Очень хочу найти учителя



Все хотят.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Пусть жизнь станет вашим учителем, и вы не ошибётесь.
см. подпись

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Пусть жизнь станет вашим учителем, и вы не ошибётесь.


Учиться все же лучше у Будды и у буддийских учителей. А жизнь чему угодно научить может, и часто прямо противоположному от того, чему учил Будда. Дхамма Будды - это Путь против течения, а не сплав по течению жизни.

----------

Ersh (19.07.2012), Wyrd (19.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (19.07.2012), Нико (19.07.2012), Сергей Ч (19.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> На знании того, что это может происходить, а может и не происходить.


Что может присходить, то существует?

----------


## Dron

> Что может присходить, то существует?


Не знаю.

----------


## Нико

> Что может присходить, то существует?


Естественно.

----------


## Dron

> Естественно.


У вас на кухне может происходить карнавал (маленький), он существует?

----------


## Нико

> У вас на кухне может происходить карнавал (маленький), он существует?


Существует познаваемое.

----------

Сергей Хос (19.07.2012)

----------


## Dron

> Существует познаваемое.


Вы на улице. Не видите, что на кухне. Карнавал на кухне идет?

----------


## Нико

> Вы на улице. Не видите, что на кухне. Карнавал на кухне идет?


Если я вижу, что на кухне, то познаю. Если кухня без меня сгорела -- познаю этот факт постфактум. На что изволите намекать?

----------


## Dron

> Если я вижу, что на кухне, то познаю. Если кухня без меня сгорела -- познаю этот факт постфактум. На что изволите намекать?


Вы на улице бываете?

----------


## Нико

> Вы на улице бываете?


Да. И что?

----------


## Dron

Что в это время на кухне происходит, познаЕте?

----------


## Нико

> Что в это время на кухне происходит, познаЕте?


Могу.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Учиться все же лучше у Будды и у буддийских учителей. А жизнь чему угодно научить может, и часто прямо противоположному от того, чему учил Будда. Дхамма Будды - это Путь против течения, а не сплав по течению жизни.


Ну если собственной мудрости нету, то в принципе - да, может научить чему угодно. 
А вообще Дхамма не учит, Дхамма разучивает, или спускается от сложного к простому, чтобы после и простое тоже откинуть
Учат как правило всегда лишнее, и с точки зрения Дхаммы - абсолютно не нужное, 
Ибо истинно лишь то что всегда с нами, чему нельзя научиться
Дхамма непостижима, её не-постигают
Не стремятся к ней, но останавливаются в ней
И не возможно почувствовать горошину прыгая на матрацах
Поэтому любой кто будет учиться, даже у Будды
Всегда выучит лишнее
Не согревайте Мару своими знаниями
Оголите свой ум, разденьтесь

----------


## Нико

> А вообще Дхамма не учит, Дхамма разучивает.


Это что за свежая и оригинальная мысль?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Это что за свежая и оригинальная мысль?


По факту...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Описанное может произойти, причем без чьего бы то ни было познания. Мы об этом можем не узнать никогда, но наше незнание чего-то не означает несуществования этого чего-то.





> На знании того, что это может происходить, а может и не происходить.





> Что может присходить, то существует?





> Не знаю.


Что с Вами--приступ агнозии?

----------

Нико (20.07.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ну если собственной мудрости нету, то в принципе - да, может научить чему угодно. 
> А вообще Дхамма не учит, Дхамма разучивает, или спускается от сложного к простому, чтобы после и простое тоже откинуть
> Учат как правило всегда лишнее, и с точки зрения Дхаммы - абсолютно не нужное, 
> Ибо истинно лишь то что всегда с нами, чему нельзя научиться
> Дхамма непостижима, её не-постигают
> Не стремятся к ней, но останавливаются в ней
> И не возможно почувствовать горошину прыгая на матрацах
> Поэтому любой кто будет учиться, даже у Будды
> Всегда выучит лишнее
> ...


Если бы вы были архатом, то такие идеи возможно и были бы для вас естественными, но даже в случае архатства, распространение таких идей не было бы умелым поступком. Плот оставляется только после того, как пересечен бурный поток, а не в середине потока, и уж тем более не тогда, когда вы еще даже не начали его форсировать, и не столкнулись с опасностями, ожидающими во время переправы. 
Вы страдаете синдромом интернет-дзэнствующего, довольно распространенным синдромом среди новичков. Это происходит, когда прочитано несколько книг по буддизму, и создается ложное представление, что до ниббаны рукой подать  :Smilie:  Желаю вам поскорее оставить этот вектор, и продолжить кропотливое изучение Дхаммы и практику, иначе вы рискуете увлечься, и десятилетиями упражняться в толкании псевдопросветленных телег на форумах в интернете.

----------

Raudex (21.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Укажите на ошибку в сказанном.

----------


## Dron

> Могу.


ПознаЕте или можете?

----------


## Нико

> ПознаЕте или можете?


ПознаЮ пока что.

----------


## Dron

> Что с Вами--приступ агнозии?


Это ответ, Денис. Может, все таки пригласить Леприкона с копченой форелью, для наглядности?

----------


## Dron

> ПознаЮ пока что.


Ранее было уточнение, что вы находитесь на улице. Даже другого города, вот так.

----------


## Нико

> Ранее было уточнение, что вы находитесь на улице. Даже другого города, вот так.


А сейчас я дома.

----------


## Dron

> А сейчас я дома.


НЕ проблема. Знаете ли вы что происходит на кухне ваших знакомых, скажем, в Дели?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это ответ, Денис.


Может существовать что-то, о чём не знаете? Какое отношение это имеет к кувшину?

----------


## Dron

> Может существовать что-то, о чём не знаете? Какое отношение это имеет к кувшину?


Да, может существовать что-то, о чем я не знаю. Как кувшин в мешке. У вас иначе?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> ххххххххххххх


Он, кстати, так долго может.

----------

Алексей Каверин (20.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, может существовать что-то, о чем я не знаю. Как кувшин в мешке.


Конешно. Развязываете мешок, а там кувшин.
--Сколько я существовал,--говорит,--а ты и не знал обо мне!




> У вас иначе?


Иначе.

----------


## Dron

> Конешно. Развязываете мешок, а там кувшин.
> --Сколько я существовал,--говорит,--а ты и не знал обо мне!
> 
> 
> Иначе.


Так что, приглашаем Леприкона?

----------


## Dron

> Конешно. Развязываете мешок, а там кувшин.
> --Сколько я существовал,--говорит,--а ты и не знал обо мне!


Нет. Развязываю мешок - там кувшин. Был ли там кувшин в момент смерти - не знаю.  Может, там был альбом крайне редких почтовых марок. НЕ ЗНАЮ. Но там мог быть и кувшин.




> Иначе.


Как именно?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> НЕ ЗНАЮ. Но там мог быть и кувшин.


Это какое-то возражение на то, что я писал про убийство правильно познанным (не выдуманным, не показавшимся) кувшином?




> Как именно?


Расскажу за хадак из кашемира.

----------


## Dron

> Это какое-то возражение на то, что я писал про убийство кувшином?


Это мысль, которая должна придти при виде кувшина в развязанном мешке.
Был ли там кувшин- не знаю
не было там кувшина- не знаю
Нет проекций в прошлое, нет ЗНАНИЯ, что кувшин там был.
Вы пытаетесь приписать путание предположения и знания.




> Расскажу за хадак из кашемира.


Будет гармонировать с атлАсным фраком цвета оранж?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Это мысль, которая должна придти при виде кувшина в развязанном мешке.
> Был ли там кувшин- не знаю
> не было там кувшина- не знаю
> Нет проекций в прошлое, нет ЗНАНИЯ, что кувшин там был.
> Вы пытаетесь приписать путание предположения и знания.


Развязываете мешок, видите кувшин и не знаете, был ли там кувшин прежде, но допускаете, что да?  :EEK!: 




> Будет гармонировать с атлАсным фраком цвета оранж?


Будет символизировать желание научиться.

----------


## Dron

> Развязываете мешок, видите кувшин и не знаете, был ли там кувшин прежде, но допускаете, что да?


Именно. Альбом раритетных марок могли заменить на кувшин.




> Будет символизировать желание научиться.


Чему?)) Применять феноменологический подход там, где не надо?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Именно. Альбом раритетных марок могли заменить на кувшин.


Могли. Не отвлекайтесь (развивайте памятование): Вантус говорил о об убийстве кувшином, а у Вас родилась история о подмене альбома в мешке на кувшин.

----------


## Dron

> Могли. Не отвлекайтесь (развивайте памятование): Вантус говорил о об убийстве кувшином, а у Вас родилась история о подмене альбома в мешке на кувшин.


Так, сначала. Признаете ли вы, что убийство могло быть совершено теплым июльским вечером кувшином, спрятанным в мешок?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так, сначала. Признаете ли вы, что убийство могло быть совершено теплым июльским вечером кувшином, спрятанным в мешок?


Чтобы убить кувшином, надо сначала найти кувшин. Твердый и тяжёлый.

----------


## Dron

> Чтобы убить кувшином, надо сначала найти кувшин. Твердый и тяжёлый.


Допускаете ли вы, что не все убийства происходили с вашим участием?

----------


## Нико

> Так, сначала. Признаете ли вы, что убийство могло быть совершено теплым июльским вечером кувшином, спрятанным в мешок?


Бред? Не портите мне тему.

----------


## Dron

> Допускаете ли вы, что не все убийства происходили с вашим участием?


Денис, допускаете ли вы, что нечто может происходить без вашего ведома?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Дрон, пишите сразу тезис в законченном виде. Экономьте время.

----------


## Dron

> Дрон, пишите сразу тезис в законченном виде. Экономьте время.


Нет тезиса, я не пойму пока вашу т.з. Ответьте на вопрос искренне, не тратьте время на продумывание воображаемых последствий.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> я не пойму пока вашу т.з.



А где хадак?

----------


## Dron

> А где хадак?


Резвимся? Не желаем отвечать на понятный буквально каждому вопрос?
С хадаками надо уметь обращаться, не поминайте к вечеру.

----------


## До

> И кстати, вы точно знаете, какие именно школы разделяли вашу, с позволения сказать, классификацию, а какие - нет? или это были некие абстрактные "всебуддисты" (а в реальности - вы с До)?


Зачем вы меня поминаете всуе? Ведь я ничего не писал в этом треде.




> Знаете, Вантус, я давно заметил, что До, кажется, - тайный сторонник тхеравады, и махаяна у него в профиле - просто для отвода глаз.


Я сторонник учения Будды.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (23.07.2012), Сергей Хос (23.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Зачем вы меня поминаете всуе? Ведь я ничего не писал в этом треде.


Это вантус первый начал )))))




> ...рекомендую тему "Происхождение из другого. Определение "другого". В ней сперва *До*, а потом и я знатно  проехались...

----------


## Уэф

> Разные наименования, и причина, сущностная, становится результатом. Никто про горшок не скажет, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он -- результат глины. Сущностная причина -- это то, что перестаёт существовать в исходном виде при появлении результата. Ещё подробнее объяснить, для особо понятливых?


ну да, а мыши родятся из пыльных тряпок )))
никто не скажет что горшок - результат глины!!! горшок - это результат работы гончара, то есть изменения формы. а глина при этом как была глиной, так глиной и осталась! вы с этим будете спорить? перестает существовать куча (форма) глины в тазу при появлении глиняного кувшина (форма). но и это не совсем верно, потому что речь идет не о прекращении существования, а о перетекании глины из одной формы в другую. изменения же самой глины возможны только при обжиге, но это уже будет совсем другая история. )
а вообще то и грустно и смешно наблюдать подобные "диспуты", но ужасно увлекательно )))
извините что вклинился не дочитав всю ветку. не удержался  :Wink: 
Вантус и Ондрий - браво! вы заслуживаете лучшего )))

----------


## Нико

Да, для начала внесу своё браво Вантусу и Ондрию. 

А теперь к Вам. Работа гончара по-научно-буддийски называется "вспомогательным" или "сопутствующим" условием. Та глина, что перешла в горшок, перестала быть исходным материалом и превратилась в результат. Была глиной -- стала горшком. Никто про горшок не будет говорить, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он из неё сделан.





> ну да, а мыши родятся из пыльных тряпок )))
> никто не скажет что горшок - результат глины!!! горшок - это результат работы гончара, то есть изменения формы. а глина при этом как была глиной, так глиной и осталась! вы с этим будете спорить? перестает существовать куча (форма) глины в тазу при появлении глиняного кувшина (форма). но и это не совсем верно, потому что речь идет не о прекращении существования, а о перетекании глины из одной формы в другую. изменения же самой глины возможны только при обжиге, но это уже будет совсем другая история. )
> а вообще то и грустно и смешно наблюдать подобные "диспуты", но ужасно увлекательно )))
> извините что вклинился не дочитав всю ветку. не удержался 
> Вантус и Ондрий - браво! вы заслуживаете лучшего )))

----------


## Уэф

> Да, для начала внесу своё браво Вантусу и Ондрию. 
> 
> А теперь к Вам. Работа гончара по-научно-буддийски называется "вспомогательным" или "сопутствующим" условием. Та глина, что перешла в горшок, перестала быть исходным материалом и превратилась в результат. Была глиной -- стала горшком. Никто про горшок не будет говорить, что это глина, хотя все понимают, что он из неё сделан.


ага, новый виток...)
"вспомогательным" или "сопутствующим" ЧЕМУ?!!! чудесному превращению глины в горшок?  :Wink: 

значит по вашему куча глины (которая несомненно так же является формой, потому как глина не имеющая формы мне и в самом страшном сне не приснится  :EEK!:  ) так или иначе изменившая форму (будь то горшок, кувшин или черт знает что еще) перестает быть глиной???

а если я не буду лепить горшок, а просто ткну пальцем в эту кучу, вы как это назовете? "дырка от бублика"? ))) и если уж для вас является авторитетом "что люди говорят", то уверяю они будут упорно продолжать называть это кучей глины. к сожалению, не смотря на ваши умопостроения.

да, кстати, а что значит "по-научно-буддийски"?

----------


## Нико

> ага, новый виток...)
> "вспомогательным" или "сопутствующим" ЧЕМУ?!!! чудесному превращению глины в горшок? 
> 
> значит по вашему куча глины (которая несомненно так же является формой, потому как глина не имеющая формы мне и в самом страшном сне не приснится  ) так или иначе изменившая форму (будь то горшок, кувшин или черт знает что еще) перестает быть глиной???
> 
> а если я не буду лепить горшок, а просто ткну пальцем в эту кучу, вы как это назовете? "дырка от бублика"? ))) и если уж для вас является авторитетом "что люди говорят", то уверяю они будут упорно продолжать называть это кучей глины. к сожалению, не смотря на ваши умопостроения.
> 
> да, кстати, а что значит "по-научно-буддийски"?


Ха, Вы называете пластмассовую тарелку "скоплением пластика", или "тарелкой" всё же? Вот я о том же. Это не мои умопостроения, это относительные реалии. По научно-буддийски, в том числе.

----------


## Уэф

> так. Фигура женщины -- это концепт. А мясо --  скопление рупа-дхарм. Логично???


ну это ведь тот же горшок. ну хорошо, - амфора  :Smilie: 
ведь никто (почти) не называет женщину мясом, но все знают что она из мяса (по сути вас цитирую)
но от этого мясо не перестало быть мясом? потому как (извините) если я начну ее есть живьем, она со всей очевидностью будет являться мясом, что не помешает ей оставаться женщиной. )))))

----------


## Уэф

> Ха


отвечать не будете?

----------


## Echo

*Уэф,* а "куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь"(с)?

----------


## Нико

> ну это ведь тот же горшок. ну хорошо, - амфора 
> ведь никто (почти) не называет женщину мясом, но все знают что она из мяса (по сути вас цитирую)
> но от этого мясо не перестало быть мясом? потому как (извините) если я начну ее есть живьем, она со всей очевидностью будет являться мясом, что не помешает ей оставаться женщиной. )))))


Отвечу. Кратко. Когда Вы смотрите на привлекательную женщину, у Вас что в голове возникает: "Мясо?" Или "Женщина". К слову, когда я смотрю на... Ладно, сначала ответьте.

----------


## Уэф

> *Уэф,* а "куда девается кулак, когда я раскрываю ладонь"(с)?


расцветает, аки лотос )))
это два разных положения кисти. вы еще спросите как называется средняя фаза между кулаком и раскрытой ладонью.  :Wink: 
вы что хотели сказать то?

----------


## Уэф

> Отвечу. Кратко. Когда Вы смотрите на привлекательную женщину, у Вас что в голове возникает: "Мясо?" Или "Женщина". К слову, когда я смотрю на... Ладно, сначала ответьте.


каким образом различие полов касается обсуждаемой темы? забудьте про женщину, представьте что это годовалый ребенок, если так вам будет проще не отвлекаться. а лучше ответьте на предыдущие вопросы, которые вы почему то игнорируете, хотя они и ближе к теме, нежели сексуальное влечение.

p.s.: и кстати, если я людоед или умираю от голода, то...     да? но это опять же совсем другая тема.

----------


## Нико

> каким образом различие полов касается обсуждаемой темы? забудьте про женщину, представьте что это годовалый ребенок, если так вам будет проще не отвлекаться. а лучше ответьте на предыдущие вопросы, которые вы почему то игнорируете, хотя они и ближе к теме, нежели сексуальное влечение.
> 
> p.s.: и кстати, если я людоед или умираю от голода, то...     да? но это опять же совсем другая тема.


Гмм. Посылки тут нет,что Вы умирающий от голода людоед. Так и свою ногу можно съесть, как в рассказе Стивена Кинга.

И, кстати, у меня нет влечения к женщинам. Лучше Вы представляйте. Как-то так.

----------


## Уэф

> И, кстати, у меня нет влечения к женщинам. Лучше Вы представляйте. Как-то так.


хотите поговорить о сексе? или просто не можете концентрироваться на одной теме? или...?  :Wink: 
кстати, если я не ошибаюсь на форуме есть возможность создавать сколько угодно новых тем. не так ли? так что я только за. это тоже интересно.

а с горшками то как быть? неужто сдадитесь? )))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> а с горшками то как быть? неужто сдадитесь? )))


Что-то я не пойму, какой тезис вы отстаиваете.
Что горшок (из глины) и глина (из которого он сделан) - это один и тот же объект познания?

----------


## Уэф

> Что-то я не пойму, какой тезис вы отстаиваете.
> Что горшок (из глины) и глина (из которого он сделан) - это один и тот же объект познания?


что куча глины и глиняный горшок суть - одно. в том смысле что глина неизменна, а горшки, кувшины, амфоры и кучи - неисчислимы и весьма абстрактны. из за чего нередко возникает путаница в терминологии.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что куча глины и глиняный горшок суть - одно.


Что значит сутьодно? один и тот же объект познания?

И если мы станем назвать горшок куском глины, это будет более правильное познание горшка?

----------


## Уэф

> Что значит сутьодно? один и тот же объект познания?
> 
> И если мы станем назвать горшок куском глины, это будет более правильное познание горшка?


значит что их природа (глина) неизменна, а различия в названиях говорят только о свойствах конкретной формы, да и то в зависимости от обстоятельств  :Wink: 
а что будет являться объектом познания зависит от наблюдателя и его намерений.

вы можете обозначить границу, отделяющую кусок глины от горшка? вам не кажется что это сугубо индивидуальные эстетические категории? в качестве примера можете вспомнить бульдозерную выставку.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Горшок это глина, но почемуто все отрицают тот факт что все феномены и формы это ум, несмотря даже на то что это утверждал Будда.

Что касается бублика, то без дырки он не бублик, и является таковым исключительно благодаря дырке. Мы - буддисты именно и ищем эту дырку.

*Сергей Хос,* обозначение горшка как глина или горшок это что то субъективное, а значит нельзя использывать слово "правельно или не правельно" мы обозначаем горшок. Если мне нужна глина то горшок будет для меня глиной, если нужеш горшок то он будет горшком.
Тем не менее глина ближе к объективному обозначению, ибо можно оспорить тот факт что горшок выполняет исключительно функцию горшка, но оспорить тот факт что горшор это глина, будет проблематично.

Есть такая мудрость : Для влюблённого, молодая девушка это объект вожделения, для муровья - развлечение, а для волка - отличный завтрак.

Указывая на функцию феноменов мы упускаем их природу
Функция - субъективна, природа - объективна

----------


## Akaguma

> Есть такая мудрость : Для влюблённого, молодая девушка это объект вожделения, для муровья - развлечение, а для волка - отличный завтрак.


А для Ганнибала Лектора?

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати хотел дополнить относительно "Указывая на функцию мы теряем природу"

Физики говорят что зная о скорости електрона, мы не можем сказать о его местоположении, зная о его место положении мы не можем сказать о его скорости. Этот механизм относится ко всем феноменам. 

Когда есть функция феномена (цель>задача>стремление>действие), нету природы феномена (суть), когда есть природа, нету функции.

Именно поэтому ум надо успокаивать, остонавливать, дабы обрести природу. Только здесь, только сейчас.
Именно поэтому ниббана не-постижима, ибо её не Постигают, но Не-постигают. К ней нельзя прийти или обрести, в ней можно только останоситься или её найти.





> А для Ганнибала Лектора?


Наверное новая одежда. Хотя одеждой она должна нослужить не Ганнибалу, а его коллеге по цеху.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> значит что их природа (глина) неизменна, а различия в названиях говорят только о свойствах конкретной формы, да и то в зависимости от обстоятельств 
> а что будет являться объектом познания зависит от наблюдателя и его намерений.


Совершенно верно. И горшок как объект познания - не глина. А глина - не горшок.
Разные объекты. Об этом и речь.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Разные объекты - одна природа
Глина может стать кувшином
Ум может стать всем

----------


## Уэф

> Совершенно верно. И горшок как объект познания - не глина. А глина - не горшок.
> Разные объекты. Об этом и речь.


что верно то? )))
не разные объекты, а разные категории! это извините, кислое и толстое.
когда речь идет о глиняном горшке, может ли горшок существовать независимо от глины?   :Wink:

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> что верно то? )))
> не разные объекты, а разные категории! это извините, кислое и толстое.
> когда речь идет о глиняном горшке, может ли горшок существовать независимо от глины?


Кислое и толстое - разные объекты познания.
Что, по вашему мнению, означает "познание" в эпистемологии буддизма? просто определение приведите, плз.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Уж точно не определение феноменов ненужными концептами

----------


## Уэф

> Что, по вашему мнению, означает "познание" в эпистемологии буддизма? просто определение приведите, плз.


вы это к чему собственно? каким именно образом это к теме привязываете?
подозреваю вы готовитесь в очередной раз ошарашить всех пустотой и абсолютной истиной?  :Wink: 
так что если не хотите кривотолков, потрудитесь закончить свою мысль.

----------


## Нико

> вы это к чему собственно? каким именно образом это к теме привязываете?
> подозреваю вы готовитесь в очередной раз ошарашить всех пустотой и абсолютной истиной? 
> так что если не хотите кривотолков, потрудитесь закончить свою мысль.


Да нет, вопрос-то корректен. "Ошарашить всех пустотой и абсолютной истиной" нетрудно. При должном интеллекте. А для Вас это уже превратилось в обыденность? Типа, пошёл в магазин и купил за три рубля?

----------


## Нико

Горшок, конечно не существует независимо от глины. Просто концепты совершенно разные.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А Нико сможет дать ответ на вопрос Хоса?

----------


## Нико

> А Нико сможет дать ответ на вопрос Хоса?


Вам полную схему привести? Однозначного ответа в двух словах нет.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Не знаете определения из учебника Дхармакирти? Уныло.

----------


## Нико

> Не знаете определения из учебника Дхармакирти? Уныло.


А Вы приведите тогда.

----------

Уэф (25.07.2012)

----------


## Уэф

> Горшок, конечно не существует независимо от глины.


ну слава Богу!  :Smilie: 

тепрь только с этим осталось разобраться:




> Глина -- сущностная причина кувшина. После его возникновения она перестаёт существовать. И т.д.





> Глина исчезнет, когда возникнет кувшин.


можем забыть это как страшный сон  :Wink: 
а если хотите можете попытаться связать это воедино.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А Вы приведите тогда.


Нѣтъ, зачем рушить интригу? Хос не ответит--почитаете книжку.

----------


## Нико

> Нѣтъ, зачем рушить интригу? Хос не ответит--почитаете книжку.


Интриган Вы наш. Небось Дхармакирти на русском читали? Ну так скажите просто, у меня его нет под рукой

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Уэф;494391]ну слава Богу!  :Smilie: 

тепрь только с этим осталось разобраться:

Ну, могу попробовать. Как концепция глина -- знаете, такой комок грязи -- перестаёт существовать после появления изделия "кувшин". Но он сделан из неё, и потому называется его"субстанциональной" или "сущностной" причиной. Вуаля.

----------


## sergey

> что куча глины и глиняный горшок суть - одно. в том смысле что глина неизменна, а горшки, кувшины, амфоры и кучи - неисчислимы и весьма абстрактны. из за чего нередко возникает путаница в терминологии.


Если бы главным качеством (для чего-то) была "глиняность", то в каком-то контексте это рассуждение могло бы быть правомочным. Но в общем случае материал - лишь одно из качеств горшка, совсем не всегда самое главное. Поэтому можно лишь сказать, что у кучи глины и горшка есть общее - материал. Но есть и различие - форма.
Так же у глиняного горшка и медного есть общее - форма и предназначение, но есть и различие - материал. Поэтому для домохозяйки, которой нужно в этом горшке что-то хранить или готовить, скорее глиняный и медный горшок - суть одно, а глиняный горшок и куча глины - весьма разные вещи.

P.S. Правда, я просмотрел назад пару страниц, но не вполне понял, в каком контексте возникло это обсуждение про глину и горшок.)

----------


## Уэф

[QUOTE=Нико;494397]


> Как концепция глина -- знаете, такой комок грязи


так комок (куча, груда, каша))) престает существовать или глина?  :Smilie:

----------


## Уэф

> Если бы главным качеством (для чего-то) была "глиняность", то в каком-то контексте это рассуждение могло бы быть правомочным. Но в общем случае материал - лишь одно из качеств горшка, совсем не всегда самое главное. Поэтому можно лишь сказать, что у кучи глины и горшка есть общее - материал. Но есть и различие - форма.
> Так же у глиняного горшка и медного есть общее - форма и предназначение, но есть и различие - материал. Поэтому для домохозяйки, которой нужно в этом горшке что-то хранить или готовить, скорее глиняный и медный горшок - суть одно, а глиняный горшок и куча глины - весьма разные вещи.
> 
> P.S. Правда, я просмотрел назад пару страниц, но не вполне понял, в каком контексте возникло это обсуждение про глину и горшок.)


рекомендую сначала. не пожалеете  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Уэф;494401]


> так комок (куча, груда, каша))) престает существовать или глина?


Комок.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вы это к чему собственно? каким именно образом это к теме привязываете?


Мы говорим об объектах. Объекты познаются. Вы утверждаете, что "это (глина и горшок) не разные объекты, а разные категории".
Определившись с тем, что такое познание, мы поймем, так это или нет.

Итак, как определяется познание (конкретно в буддийском контексте)?

----------


## sergey

> рекомендую сначала. не пожалеете


Прочитал первую страницу, решил сделать перерыв (я на работе к тому же). ))

----------


## Ондрий

> Прочитал первую страницу, решил сделать перерыв (я на работе к тому же). ))


про глину и горшок, кажется, вроде как я начал придираться )) А придирки были именно к формулировкам. Сама постановка вопроса с горшком и глиной какбе каноничная, но сформулировано *тут* очень уж неоднозначно. Да и повод к Нико поприставать появился  :Wink:  Я для того, чтобы избежать терминологинческих придирок  на 100страниц предложил зерно и росток, т.к. там сложнее придраться к субстанции зерна и ростка, если не рассматривать микробиологию. Но тут получилось еще веселее - у моих уважаемых оппонентов обнаружилось, что с зерном и ростком чутушкоти не всегда выполняется, "и все тут - это все видят")))

----------

Нико (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

Итак, как определяется познание (конкретно в буддийском контексте)?

Познающий объекты нематериальный "знатель" (разных видов). )))))

----------


## Уэф

[QUOTE=Нико;494403]


> Комок.


Отлично! значит глина не исчезает, а только внешние формы меняются. очень хорошо. я согласен.
ну а далее я бы сам с удовольствием послушал объяснения более сведущих в теме товарищей, особенно в вопросе причины дхарм.

----------


## Уэф

> Мы говорим об объектах. Объекты познаются. Вы утверждаете, что "это (глина и горшок) не разные объекты, а разные категории".
> Определившись с тем, что такое познание, мы поймем, так это или нет.
> 
> Итак, как определяется познание (конкретно в буддийском контексте)?


вы про относительную и абсолютную истины?
или про правильное познание? или еще про какой аспект?
человек как никак семь томов этому вопросу посвятил! )
это викторина?  :Wink:

----------


## Alekk

Горшок - это ментальное обозначение (ярлык) наложенный на набор совокупностей, таких как материал, форма, цвет, запах и проч. Есть общепринятое название этого ярлыка - "горшок", с ним нас познакомили в детстве. Теперь мы без труда распознаем определенный набор совокупностей, как горшок, со всеми вытекающими. Горшка как такового нет, но есть понимание того, что если мы имеем дело с таким-то набором совокупностей, то можем рассчитывать на определенные его реакции на определенные воздействия с нашей стороны. Другими словами, мы помним, как можно использовать горшок. Ярлыков-обозначений в самом горшке, конечно, нет, это мы придумали для удобства - распознал совокупности как горшок и сразу же можешь их использовать по назначению без дополнительного исследования и анализа. Так мы повышаем свою эффективность. 

Кстати, с нашими собственными реакциями на внешние воздействия мы поступаем так же. Распознаем воздействие (ситуацию) и сразу же знаем, как себя вести, например, бежать или драться. У каждого из нас есть в глубокой памяти набор пережитых ситуаций и привязанный к ним функционал, то есть инструкции к немедленному действию. При возникновении ситуации мы распознаем ее как одну из тех, что мы уже усвоили, и сразу без долгого изучения и анализа приступаем к действию. Иногда фигня получается. Но это уже будет новая ситуация, которая будет усвоена, обозначена и привязана к "правильной" предполагаемой реакции.

Ярлыки-названия - это эффективный механизм. Засада начинается тогда, когда мы начинаем спорить об обозначениях или что хуже - считать что обозначения содержатся в самом наборе совокупностей. Мы сами договорились о названиях, которых в объектах никогда не было и не будет.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE=Уэф;494409]


> Отлично! значит глина не исчезает, а только внешние формы меняются. очень хорошо. я согласен.
> ну а далее я бы сам с удовольствием послушал объяснения более сведущих в теме товарищей, особенно в вопросе причины дхарм.


Ну вот и славненько. Причины дхарм -- дхармы же.

----------


## Нико

> вы про относительную и абсолютную истины?
> или про правильное познание? или еще про какой аспект?
> человек как никак семь томов этому вопросу посвятил! )
> это викторина?


Кто посвятил 7 томов? А Вы определитесь, какая истина Вам интереснее. Тогда и разговор будет конкретнее.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Сразу впоминается такая реальная ситуация произошедшая с моей быбушкой:

В общественном транстпорте стоят мать и сын с большой перемотанной головой в формк лампочки. Тут маленький сын снимает обмотки, на свет показывается хрустальная ваза, и сын спрашивает:
- Мам ! А я король или не король? :Stick Out Tongue: 
- Падла ты ! :Mad: 

Вот такая вот грустная история.

И ваза не ваза
И король не король
Одному одни совокупности, другому другие
Одному ваза, другому корона

Если совокупности характеристик соблюдены, почему сын падла ? Быть может потому что изначально хрусталь имел совокупность характеристик вазы? Тогда ещё изначальней ваза была просто хрусталём, и получается для того кто видел хрусталь вазы с его характеристиками необработанного хрусталя, мать (представим что это она сделала вазу) тоже падла, ибо она изменила совокупность характеристик хрустоля при этом не изменяя сам хрусталь, также как и сын изменил совокупность характеристик вазы не изменяя вазу...

И как тогда быть уверенным в том что ваза это ваза, а не корона, ведь сын тоже прав - это корона. В таком случае если падла это тот кто измнил характеристи последним, то для глины, кувшин это падла.

Мораль басни такова: это всё субъектив, чистый субъектив, зависящий от субъекта, единственно что объективно это глина и хрусталь (и даже это не полностью объективно), всё остальное это игры вашего восприятия, о них не спорят, это как минимум глупо.

----------


## Уэф

> Кто посвятил 7 томов? А Вы определитесь, какая истина Вам интереснее. Тогда и разговор будет конкретнее.


Дхармакирти кончено. )
Это у Хоса надо спрашивать, что он сказать хотел.
 что значит интереснее? )))

----------


## Алексей Каверин

К тому же вы говорите о совокупности характеристик, но разве глина находясь в форме кувшина потеряла свои характеристики? НЕТ. Тогда почему предпочтение в этикетке отдаётся  кувшину, а не глине ?

----------


## Нико

> Дхармакирти кончено. )
> Это у Хоса надо спрашивать, что он сказать хотел.
>  что значит интереснее? )))


Я про раздельное питание.

----------


## Alekk

> Если совокупности характеристик соблюдены.....


Начал читать и сразу же не понял эту фразу. Что значит "соблюдены"? Характеристик много, мы по своему желанию можем учитывать одни и не учитывать другие. Никто кроме нас самих ничего соблюдать не будет. И тогда получается такая фигня, что для одних объект - ваза, а для других - что-то еще. Тут принципиальный момент в том, что обозначения в самом объекте нет. Так же как и в ситуациях - нет объективной оценки, присущей самой ситуации. Этим как раз смотрение отличается от созерцания. Смотрящий видит обозначения и переживает оценки, а созерцающий - совершенство и гармонию.

----------

SlavaR (27.07.2012), Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012), Нико (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> К тому же вы говорите о совокупности характеристик, но разве глина находясь в форме кувшина потеряла свои характеристики? НЕТ. Тогда почему предпочтение в этикетке отдаётся  кувшину, а не глине ?


Я же уже сказала. Почему, когда мы смотрим на другого человека, в единый момент познания отдаём предпочтение ярлыку "человек", "мужчина" или "женщина" а не "мясу ходячему с костями"?

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Начал читать и сразу же не понял эту фразу. Что значит "соблюдены"? Характеристик много, мы по своему желанию можем учитывать одни и не учитывать другие. Никто кроме нас самих ничего соблюдать не будет. И тогда получается такая фигня, что для одних объект - ваза, а для других - что-то еще. Тут принципиальный момент в том, что обозначения в самом объекте нет. Так же как и в ситуациях - нет объективной оценки, присущей самой ситуации. Этим как раз смотрение отличается от созерцания. Смотрящий видит обозначения и переживает оценки, а созерцающий - совершенство и гармонию.


Именно!
Тогда о чём вообще спор? О кувшине и глине?...  :Confused: 

Можно я предложу новый спор. Я буду говорить что главная характеристика машины - синий цвет, а кто то другой что её главной характеристикой является скорость. Можем даже поспорить кто выиграет, чтоб вообще абсурд был.

Ужос.

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Я же уже сказала. Почему, когда мы смотрим на другого человека, в единый момент познания отдаём предпочтение ярлыку "человек", "мужчина" или "женщина" а не "мясу ходячему с костями"?


Да вы сказали.

Но вся загвоздка таится в слове "предпочтение", о таких вещах вести спор - тухлое дело.
Кто то смотрит на форму, кто то на суть, а кто то просто смотрит.

----------


## Alekk

> К тому же вы говорите о совокупности характеристик, но разве глина находясь в форме кувшина потеряла свои характеристики? НЕТ. Тогда почему предпочтение в этикетке отдаётся  кувшину, а не глине ?


Вы рассматриваете глину как отдельную совокупность (материал) в отрыве от остальных совокупностей (форма, цвет и проч.). Мы с вами обучены в детстве, что из глины можно лепить. Поэтому без труда можем воспользоваться этой глиной и что-то вылепить. Если рассмотреть другой набор совокупностей, напирмер, материал и форму, то можно в этом наборе хранить продукты. Если добавить цвет, то можно этим набором эстетично украсить комнату, так как цвет и форма могут хорошо вписываться в интерьер комнаты. При этом мы заранее знали, что определенный набор совокупностей используется по назначению, мы этому обучены.

А про этикетку - все просто. Кувшин стоит дороже, чем его глина, вот эти совокупности и пытаются продать подороже в качестве кувшина. Но если рассмотреть еще одну совокупность - возраст, то может оказаться, что это уже дорогущий антиквариат и ему место в музее.

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Да вы сказали.
> 
> Но вся загвоздка таится в слове "предпочтение", о таких вещах вести спор - тухлое дело.


 Я бы сказала, что в первую очередь видит сознание, омрачённое неведением?

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Я же уже сказала. Почему, когда мы смотрим на другого человека, в единый момент познания отдаём предпочтение ярлыку "человек", "мужчина" или "женщина" а не "мясу ходячему с костями"?


Из человека можно извлечь бОльшую выгоду, чем из его мяса. Мы перебираем совокупности, чтобы понять, какой их набор выгоднее/эффективнее использовать.

----------


## Alekk

> Можно я предложу новый спор. Я буду говорить что главная характеристика машины - синий цвет, а кто то другой что её главной характеристикой является скорость.


Верно сказано. Но даже наличие таких споров подтверждает факт того, что в самих объектах нет обозначений, мы их приписываем для удобства в силу своей испорченности. Иначе спорить было бы не о чем - достал из объекта обозначение и предъявил в качестве доказательства )

----------

Алексей Каверин (25.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Вы рассматриваете глину как отдельную совокупность (материал) в отрыве от остальных совокупностей (форма, цвет и проч.). Мы с вами обучены в детстве, что из глины можно лепить. Поэтому без труда можем воспользоваться этой глиной и что-то вылепить. Если рассмотреть другой набор совокупностей, напирмер, материал и форму, то можно в этом наборе хранить продукты. Если добавить цвет, то можно этим набором эстетично украсить комнату, так как цвет и форма могут хорошо вписываться в интерьер комнаты. При этом мы заранее знали, что определенный набор совокупностей используется по назначению, мы этому обучены.
> 
> А про этикетку - все просто. Кувшин стоит дороже, чем его глина, вот эти совокупности и пытаются продать подороже в качестве кувшина. Но если рассмотреть еще одну совокупность - возраст, то может оказаться, что это уже дорогущий антиквариат и ему место в музее.


Да я согласен, такова наша камма, таково наше действие, видеть именно кувшин а не глину, но спорить о том что наша камма кувшина вернее каммы глины, как минимум глупо, лишено дхаммы, логики, мудрости и здравого смысла. Это я обращаюсь ко всем кто любит постословие.




> Сообщение от Нико
> 
> 
> Я же уже сказала. Почему, когда мы смотрим на другого человека, в единый момент познания отдаём предпочтение ярлыку "человек", "мужчина" или "женщина" а не "мясу ходячему с костями"?
> 
> 
> Я бы сказала, что в первую очередь видит сознание, омрачённое неведением?


"Предпочтение" - это ваше слово.

Да именно сознание через призьму опыта.
Суть буддизма в том чтобы убрать призьму, вы же сейчас спорите о том чья призьмы деформирует правельней... Она диформирует и это уже не правельно.

----------


## Greedy

> Из человека можно извлечь бОльшую выгоду, чем из его мяса. Мы перебираем совокупности, чтобы понять, какой их набор выгоднее/эффективнее использовать.


Мы не перебираем.
Обозначения возникают вместе с психическим переживанием в виде наших привычных тенденций к восприятию. Если мы не вовлекаемся в эти обозначения, то следом возникают другие, пока мы не примем их и не совершим действие ума в рамках принятых обозначений, укрепив соответствующую тенденцию, заложив её в виде основы для следующих моментов восприятия.

----------

Echo (26.07.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Да именно сознание через призьму опыта.
> Суть буддизма в том чтобы убрать призьму, вы же сейчас спорите о том чья призьмы деформирует правельней... Она диформирует и это уже не правельно.


Суть буддизма в том, чтобы прямо знать, что призма - это призма, а не объективная реальность. Смысл призмы в большей эффективности жизни, но мы совершаем ошибку, думая, что искаженный через призму мир таков и есть. От этой ошибки нужно избавиться через практику. Не достаточно это понять концептуально и согласиться.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Согласен.
И когда полностью держишь призьму в руках и светишь через неё солнцем своего чистого ума, как всадник с мечём свою лошадь, то её можно деформировать по желанию формируя желаемые еффекты, переливая разные цвета радуги, это что называется сиддхи.

Призьма + свет = сиддхи
Ни призьма + ни свет = свобода 
(но нужно знать что наличие призьмы автоматически рождает свет, поэтому в принципе достаточно избавиться от призьмы или же полностью овладеть ею, но играть с кодом со временем становится скучно, езда на хорошем коне хоть и забавна но всёже однажды захочется слезть, поэтому как бы ЖС не развивалось, оно в любом случае придёт к освобождению)

Но для начала необходимо открыть для себя призьму и свет, эго и ум, Мару и Будду.

----------


## Alekk

> Обозначения возникают вместе с психическим переживанием в виде наших привычных тенденций к восприятию.


Привычные тенденции - это то, что я обозвал фразой - "нас так научили в детстве". Привычка, к которой мы какое-то время привыкали. Так что мы говорим об одном и том же.



> Если мы не вовлекаемся в эти обозначения...


Да, не вовлекаться в обозначения - это самое интересное в этой истории. Как правило, вовлечение в обозначение означает ошибочное мнение, что психическое переживание содержит в себе обозначение как данность. Но обозначения - это лишь результат общественной договоренности, которую мы усваиваем с детства. Вот и получается, что нас научили обозначениям, но после этого не научили созерцательному к ним отношению. Недоучки мы )

----------


## Алексей Каверин

А вообще это всё очень прикольно.

Из нас слепили кувшин, а теперь мы снова учимся быть глиной, покинуть свою форму, и кувшин незнает как это сделать, ведь он видит и чувствует себя как твёрдый кувшин, а ему говорят что он мягкая глина  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alekk

> А вообще это всё очень прикольно.
> 
> Из нас слепили кувшин, а теперь мы снова учимся быть глиной, покинуть свою форму, и кувшин незнает как это сделать, ведь он видит и чувствует себя как твёрдый кувшин, а ему говорят что он мягкая глина


Мы не можем научиться быть глиной. Иначе это бы означало, что мы в данный момент глиной не являемся. А это не так. Мы и есть глина, которая убежденно считает себя обозначением-кувшином. Поэтому точкой приложения усилий на пути должна стать эта самая убежденность. Рассмотрев эту убежденность со всех сторон аналитически и медитативно, можно постичь эту убежденность как искусственное образование, а не как данность. И больше не цепляться за нее. Пусть у глины временная форма кувшина, это даже прикольно.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.07.2012)

----------


## Alekk

> Ни призьма + ни свет = свобода


Нет другого света, кроме нашего осознавания. Даже сейчас мы осознаем (а как иначе?). А значит, свет уже здесь, у нас в руках.
Мы осознаем (освещаем) наборы совокупностей, приписывая им обозначения, как присущее им качество. А значит, призма уже здесь, у нас в руках.
Свобода - в прямом постижении того, что мы - свет, а призма - его искажение. Мы этого не знаем, а потому все усложняем и усложняем призму до чудовищного состояния.

----------

Алексей Каверин (26.07.2012)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Мы не можем научиться быть глиной. Иначе это бы означало, что мы в данный момент глиной не являемся. А это не так. Мы и есть глина, которая убежденно считает себя обозначением-кувшином. Поэтому точкой приложения усилий на пути должна стать эта самая убежденность. Рассмотрев эту убежденность со всех сторон аналитически и медитативно, можно постичь эту убежденность как искусственное образование, а не как данность. И больше не цепляться за нее. Пусть у глины временная форма кувшина, это даже прикольно.





> Нет другого света, кроме нашего осознавания. Даже сейчас мы осознаем (а как иначе?). А значит, свет уже здесь, у нас в руках.
> Мы осознаем (освещаем) обозначения наборов совокупностей, приписывая им обозначения, как присущее качество. А значит, призма уже здесь, у нас в руках.
> Свобода - в прямом постижении того, что мы - свет, а призма - его искажение. Мы этого не знаем, а потому все усложняем и усложняем призму до чудовищного состояния.


 :Big Grin:  :Kiss: 
Абсолютно !

----------


## Good

> Нет другого света, кроме нашего осознавания. Даже сейчас мы осознаем (а как иначе?). А значит, свет уже здесь, у нас в руках.
> Мы осознаем (освещаем) наборы совокупностей, приписывая им обозначения, как присущее им качество. А значит, призма уже здесь, у нас в руках.
> Свобода - в прямом постижении того, что мы - свет, а призма - его искажение. Мы этого не знаем, а потому все усложняем и усложняем призму до чудовищного состояния.


В одной фразе - жизнь и погибель, 

в одном поступке - свобода и рабство. (c)

----------


## Вантус

> Что-то я не пойму, какой тезис вы отстаиваете.
> Что горшок (из глины) и глина (из которого он сделан) - это один и тот же объект познания?


Какое сознание познает горшок (именно как горшок, а не как цвет и форму)?

----------

Сергей Хос (26.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Какое сознание познает горшок (именно как горшок, а не как цвет и форму)?


Мановиджняна. Это "сознание, осознающее предшествующий момент познания".
А поскольку оно не может иметь два объекта в один момент времени, то оно актуально познает либо глину либо горшок.
"Познание" в этом контексте определяется как "достижение объекта".
При этом "глина" для омраченного ума такой же результат "викальпирования", что и "горшок", из которого она сделана. Это однородные объекты познания и одновременно восприниматься не могут; в данный момент времени "достигается" познанием только какой-то один из них.
Так что в общем-то все просто.

----------

Echo (26.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> вы про относительную и абсолютную истины?
> или про правильное познание? или еще про какой аспект?
> человек как никак семь томов этому вопросу посвятил! )
> это викторина?


Да хоть бы и викторина.
Все гораздо проще, чем вам кажется.
Это же азы.

----------

Нико (26.07.2012)

----------


## Юй Кан

Сергей, можно, переведу на нормальный русский? %)




> Мановиджняна. Это "сознание, осознающее предшествующий момент познания".


Если переводить _мано-виджняна_ букв., то получится "сознание мысли/мышления", шустро выбирающее из всего неисчислимого множества имён-_нама_, накопленных в Алае, наиболее подходящее для зримой в сей момент формы-_рупа_.




> "Познание" в этом контексте определяется как "достижение объекта".


_Схватывание_ (т.е., вос-приятие : ) оного, да?




> При этом "глина" для омраченного ума такой же результат "викальпирования", что и "горшок", из которого она сделана. Это однородные объекты познания и одновременно восприниматься не могут; в данный момент времени "достигается" познанием только какой-то один из них.


А "викальпирование" это, наверное, _различение/распознавание_ (_vikalpa_ =  difference of perception, distinction)?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если переводить _мано-виджняна_ букв., то получится "сознание мысли/мышления", шустро выбирающее из всего неисчислимого множества имён-_нама_, накопленных в Алае, наиболее подходящее для зримой в сей момент формы-_рупа_.


Это "шестое сознание", имеющее в качестве объекта восприятия абстрагированные данные органов чувств, представленные как моментальные воспоминания (предшествующего момента).



> Схватывание (т.е., вос-приятие : ) оного, да?


Ну, в сущности, да. Граха.



> А "викальпирование" это, наверное, различение/распознавание (vikalpa = difference of perception, distinction)?


Присвоение ярлыка-понятия (общее).

----------


## Уэф

> Да хоть бы и викторина.
> Все гораздо проще, чем вам кажется.
> Это же азы.


это вы про свое предыдущее сообщение?
а не забыли о чем шла речь, и откуда взялся горшок?
как вы теперь теперь теорию познания будете привязывать к дхармам это наверное тоже будет интересно, я надеюсь. но если бы никто не съезжал с темы изначально, думаю было бы еще интересней. в прочем посмотрим...
собственно я вклинился только тогда, когда увидел что тема увязла в, абсурдных порой, оправданиях непоколебимости собственной позиции, что выглядело довольно жалко, а главное не давало теме развиваться.

----------


## Нико

> это вы про свое предыдущее сообщение?
> а не забыли о чем шла речь, и откуда взялся горшок?
> как вы теперь теперь теорию познания будете привязывать к дхармам это наверное тоже будет интересно, я надеюсь. но если бы никто не съезжал с темы изначально, думаю было бы еще интересней. в прочем посмотрим...
> собственно я вклинился только тогда, когда увидел что тема увязла в, абсурдных порой, оправданиях непоколебимости собственной позиции, что выглядело довольно жалко, а главное не давало теме развиваться.


Разве мы уже не обсудили, откуда взялся горшок?

----------


## Уэф

> Разве мы уже не обсудили, откуда взялся горшок?


имеется в виду контекст, внутри которого появилась метафора.
уже все забыли о чем шла речь?
153 сообщение, 8 страница.
кстати, вы потом сами себя и опровергли, как можете заметить

----------


## Нико

> имеется в виду контекст, внутри которого появилась метафора.
> уже все забыли о чем шла речь?
> 153 сообщение, 8 страница.
> кстати, вы потом сами себя и опровергли, как можете заметить


Напомните.

----------


## Уэф

> Напомните.


вы могли бы и сами... ну так и быть )




> Созданная из себя самой дхарма -- это что такое?





> Кувшин сделан из глины. Глина, в свою очередь, создана из мелких частиц земли и песка (опять же, отличных от глины). Они, прости меня карлик-дебил, созданы из четырех великих элементов (не частиц земли). А вот великие элементы не созданы из чего-то, отличного от великих элементов





> Кувшин и глина -- одно и то же? Названия разные, для начала. Одно перетекает в другое. Глина -- сущностная причина кувшина. После его возникновения она перестаёт существовать. И т.д.


и вдруг...




> Горшок, конечно не существует независимо от глины.





> так комок (куча, груда, каша))) престает существовать или глина?





> Комок.


то есть сначала вы говорили что содержание (исчезая!) становится формой.  :Confused: 
а потом все таки признались что меняется форма а не содержание.
и заметьте, вы сами спросили Вантуса о "созданной из себя самой дхарме", о чем видимо в последствии пожалели. )))

а вот каким образом Хосу удалось к этой теме присовокупить "объект познания" мне совсем не понятно

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А вот дхарма определяется как 1) нечто, что сделано из себя самой и не из чего более, является собственной причиной (свабхава)


"нечто, что сделано из себя самой" - крайне неудачное выражение. В такой подаче это действительно смахивает на пресловутую "крайность утверждения". И уж тем более не следует говорить "является собственной причиной". Я бы предпочел формулировать эту мысль несколько иначе: *"то, что тождественно лишь себе"*.



> 2) нечто, имеющее воспринимаемый эмпирически свой характерный признак (свалакшана).


Тут ведь вот какая засада: понятно, что называя стол столом, мы "присваиваем ярлык", воспринимая актуальную данность через призму привычного восприятия. Но если разобраться, как именно это совершается, становится ясно, (и это классика, многожды описанная) что на "голимый експириенс", на чистое восприятие, накладывается обобщающее понятие, например, "стол". Это и называют "викальпа". А потом, поняв это, мы начинаем решать, что с этой бедой делать и какими практиками ее можно победить.
Но фишка в том, что и при восприятии единичных дхарм происходит та же самая петрушка: на "голимый експириенс" единичного восприятия накладывается то же самое "обобщающее понятие": например, "синее" или "горячее". Та же самая викальпа получаецо. А експириенс этот в своей сущности может быть определен лишь как "это" = "татхата". И это "это" есть его сварупа (или сущность, ngo bo).

Так что вы поосторожнее с дхармами. не стоит так увлекаться их видимыми свойствами и считать это "истиной в последней инстанции". Последняя инстанция - пустотность татхаты.

----------

Alekk (27.07.2012), Echo (27.07.2012), Уэф (27.07.2012)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Последняя инстанция - пустотность татхаты.


Пустотность--общее качество--познается умозаключением. В познавательном отношении шуньята, знач,--последняя по порядку.

----------


## Aion

> Постичь то, что всё пусто собой,-
> Не то же ли это самое, что и не постичь.
> Объяснить, что всё пусто собой,- 
> Не то же ли это самое, что и не объяснить.
> Написать, что всё пусто собой,- 
> Не то же ли это самое, что и не написать.
> 
> *Долпопа Шераб Гьялцен 
> Четвёртый Собор*


 :Cool:

----------


## Alekk

> А експириенс этот в своей сущности может быть определен лишь как "это" = "татхата". И это "это" есть его сварупа (или сущность, ngo bo).


"Голимый експириенс" или реальность до призмы - это чистый свет сознания. Этот же свет сознания переживается нами, в частности, как осознавание "ярлыков" после призмы. Отсюда получается замкнутый круг (или недвойственность), когда и до призмы - свет, и после призмы - свет. Если принять это, то рушится двойственная субъект-объектная модель восприятия, и приходится принять недвойственную модель, когда из единого источника-пустоты эманируется самоосознающий несубстанциональный свет с бесконечным потенциалом к осознанию, что означает возможность создания-осознавания любой мыслимой конструкции, неотделимой от осознавания. Другими словами, мыслеформы "сотканные из света" сами себя осознают в силу своей осознающей "ткани". При этом содержание этого осознавания (контент) живет своей виртуальной жизнью и может не подозревать о своей светоносной природе. С этой точки зрения кажется странной попытка разглядеть за ярлыком-кувшином сущность совокупностей. Ее там просто нет в том виде, в каком мы ее ищем. Сущность есть, но она другого плана, на другом уровне природы реальности. Сущность объекта и сущность субъекта - одна и та же сущность. С большой натяжкой можно сказать, что объекты сами себя осознают (но не обладают восприятием), но это очень упрощенно и грубо. Ярлыки-обозначения плавают в океане осознавания и сами являются осознаванием, сами свет и опираются на свет. Свет пустой, но контент светоносных-ярлыков глючится твердым. А по сути контент еще более пустой, чем свет, так как является призрачной кажимостью в свете.

----------

Джыш (27.07.2012)

----------


## Уэф

> "нечто, что сделано из себя самой" - крайне неудачное выражение. В такой подаче это действительно смахивает на пресловутую "крайность утверждения". И уж тем более не следует говорить "является собственной причиной". Я бы предпочел формулировать эту мысль несколько иначе: *"то, что тождественно лишь себе"*.


вы имеете в виду что дхармы не рождались? пойму ли я вас правильно, если скажу что дхармы являются нерожденными и самодостаточными?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> пойму ли я вас правильно, если скажу что дхармы являются нерожденными и самодостаточными?


не знаю

----------


## Dron

В прасангике нет "голимого Хпиренса",  у сансарных чувственное искажено, и никакую татхату они не воспринимают.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> В прасангике нет "голимого Хпиренса",  у сансарных чувственное искажено, и никакую татхату они не воспринимают.


К этому утверждению да еще бы цитату из коренного текста - вот тогда был бы комплект.
))))))

----------


## Dron

> В прасангике нет "голимого Хпиренса",  у сансарных чувственное искажено, и никакую татхату они не воспринимают.


Цитата из текста:



> «Воображает несуществующее существующим»
> [означает], что чувственное сознание воспринимает
> форму, звук и прочие [явления], лишенные характе-
> ристик, определяемых собственной сущностью, как
> обладающие таковыми. Воспринимаемое [этим]
> недискурсивным сознанием нужно считать лишь кажу-
> щимся. То есть формы и прочее кажутся самосущими.


Голимого Х нет.

----------


## Уэф

> не знаю


да что вам трудно пару лишних слов написать? я вашу формулировку "то, что тождественно лишь себе" никак понять не могу, и у вас как у автора оной прошу помощи. не хотите, - так и скажите. на том и порешим.

----------


## Dron

> да что вам трудно пару лишних слов написать? я вашу формулировку "то, что тождественно лишь себе" никак понять не могу, и у вас как у автора оной прошу помощи. не хотите, - так и скажите. на том и порешим.


Уэф, здоров.
 "Тождественно лишь себе" по русски означает- "то, что ни с чем не сравнимо".

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Цитата из текста:
> 
> Голимого Х нет.


Вы явно что-то не так понимаете.

Conceptual cognition occurs only with mental cognition (yid-shes), never with sensory cognition (dbang-shes).
Концептуальное восприятие бывает только ментальным, и никогда - сенсорным.

Говоря иначе, сенсорное восприятие - всегда прямое (mngon sum, pratyaksha). В том числе и с т.зр. гелуг.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> да что вам трудно пару лишних слов написать? я вашу формулировку "то, что тождественно лишь себе" никак понять не могу, и у вас как у автора оной прошу помощи. не хотите, - так и скажите. на том и порешим.


Когда обыденное достоверное сознание воспринимает, например, "стол", оно автоматически отождествляет его с категорией "столы".
При этом прямое восприятие "стола", предшествующее этому "накладыванию ярлыка", воспринимает "стол" как единичную и ничему другому не тождественную вещь. Иначе говоря, воспринимает стол как тождественный лишь себе.
В буддийской логике определение предмета формулируется так: "Он не является ничем иным, нежели то, что есть он сам". Иначе говоря, что такое "стол"? Это то, что не есть не-стол.
Вот такая формула и означает самотождественность.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (28.07.2012), Уэф (28.07.2012)

----------


## Нико

> Когда обыденное достоверное сознание воспринимает, например, "стол", оно автоматически отождествляет его с категорией "столы".
> При этом прямое восприятие "стола", предшествующее этому "накладыванию ярлыка", воспринимает "стол" как единичную и ничему другому не тождественную вещь. Иначе говоря, воспринимает стол как тождественный лишь себе.
> В буддийской логике определение предмета формулируется так: "Он не является ничем иным, нежели то, что есть он сам". Иначе говоря, что такое "стол"? Это то, что не есть не-стол.
> Вот такая формула и означает самотождественность.


Наличие собственного признака?  :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Наличие собственного признака?


Наоборот, отсутствие признаков.
Схватывание признаков как раз позволяет отождествить с определенной категорией.
Да и сам "признак" приписывается викальпой. "Сам-по-себе" он не существует.

----------


## Dron

> Вы явно что-то не так понимаете.
> 
> Conceptual cognition occurs only with mental cognition (yid-shes), never with sensory cognition (dbang-shes).
> Концептуальное восприятие бывает только ментальным, и никогда - сенсорным.
> 
> Говоря иначе, сенсорное восприятие - всегда прямое (mngon sum, pratyaksha). В том числе и с т.зр. гелуг.


Я не писал, что оно не прямое, я писал, что ложное. Могу цитату продублировать. Продублировать? Цитату?

+не понимаю хода вашей мысли, что концептуальное всегда- ментальное, и из этого вы как-то выводите, что сенсорное-всегда прямое; в огороде бузина, а в Киеве - дядя Берлиоза, как говорится.

----------


## Уэф

> Когда обыденное достоверное сознание воспринимает, например, "стол", оно автоматически отождествляет его с категорией "столы".
> При этом прямое восприятие "стола", предшествующее этому "накладыванию ярлыка", воспринимает "стол" как единичную и ничему другому не тождественную вещь. Иначе говоря, воспринимает стол как тождественный лишь себе.
> В буддийской логике определение предмета формулируется так: "Он не является ничем иным, нежели то, что есть он сам". Иначе говоря, что такое "стол"? Это то, что не есть не-стол.
> Вот такая формула и означает самотождественность.


 тогда что в данном примере есть дхармин?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Сообщение от Сергей Хос
> 
> 
> Когда обыденное достоверное сознание воспринимает, например, "стол", оно автоматически отождествляет его с категорией "столы".
> При этом прямое восприятие "стола", предшествующее этому "накладыванию ярлыка", воспринимает "стол" как единичную и ничему другому не тождественную вещь. Иначе говоря, воспринимает стол как тождественный лишь себе.
> 
> 
> Наличие собственного признака?


Наличие единичного "стола" (???), лишенного признаков, но напрямую воспринимаемого чувствами,--что ещё круче! )))

----------

